# Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum



## Ron73 (5. Januar 2021)

Dann mache ich den Anfang. Gefangen am 03.01.2021 mit dem Z-Shad von Balzer in der Farbe Electric Chicken. 
60cm hat der Gute gehabt.


----------



## Lichty (5. Januar 2021)

Moin Raubfischer, 
wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches und gesundes neues Jahr mit viel Petri Heil. Ist zwar saukalt und nass, aber die Hechte mögen es.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2021)

Mist, noch zu früh im 2020 Thread gepostet


----------



## świetlik (5. Januar 2021)

Neues Jahr, Neue Köder, Neues Glück.
Ich bin ab 1.6 dabei.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mist, noch zu früh im 2020 Thread gepostet


Nichts wie los... Es schwimmen noch welchen ...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Januar 2021)

Petri den Fängern und allen ein Gesundes neues Angeljahr. Wie in jedem Jahr ging es für mich am 01.01.2021 zum Neujahrsangeln.
Ich kann euch sagen , es fing gleich Hammer an mit einem 75er Zander dem noch 4 weitere folgen sollten , zu Ihnen gesellte sich noch ein Hecht und ein 38er Barsch, was für ein Anfang. Mitgekommen sind drei Fische die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.(Zander 75cm,Zander 60cm und Barsch in 38cm)


----------



## motocross11 (5. Januar 2021)

Gesundes Neues Jahr und Petri an alle Fänger. Bei mir lief es die ersten Tage des neuen Jahres ganz gut. Beim Hechtangeln gab es erst nur kleinere Fische aber zum Abschluss schnappte eine tolle Dame mit 105cm zu. Die letzten 3 Tage ging es auf Barsch. Lief auch ganz gut. Der grösste Barsch hatte 43cm und nebenbei sind auch noch ein paar Zander eingestiegen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Januar 2021)

motocross11 schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues Jahr und Petri an alle Fänger. Bei mir lief es die ersten Tage des neuen Jahres ganz gut. Beim Hechtangeln gab es erst nur kleinere Fische aber zum Abschluss schnappte eine tolle Dame mit 105cm zu. Die letzten 3 Tage ging es auf Barsch. Lief auch ganz gut. Der grösste Barsch hatte 43cm und nebenbei sind auch noch ein paar Zander eingestiegen.



Die "Dame" hat eine wunderschöne Färbung ,echt hübsch,.......Petri Heil !


----------



## motocross11 (5. Januar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Die "Dame" hat eine wunderschöne Färbung ,echt hübsch,.......Petri Heil !


Danke, ja sah echt geil aus und die Wolken im Hintergrund fand ich auch echt super dazu.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2021)

Fettes Petri zu den schönen Räubern... 
Die Hechtdame hat ja echt ein schickes Kleid, gefällt mir besonders, Zander sowieso immer geil...
Ich war auch heute Nacht 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
unterwegs ...
Letztes Jahr auf über 200 Stück kein ü80 dabei nenne ich einfach nur Pech und dieses Jahr direkt bei ersten Tour und zweiten Fisch des noch jungen Jahres ein hübscher 82er... 
I am happy ...


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe dieses Jahr schon fleißig geschneidert.
Gerade war es dann aber soweit, erster Fisch 2021, den vorerst letzten Urlaubstag sinnvoll genutzt.  





Grüße JK


----------



## Pike Pirates (7. Januar 2021)

Petri an alle für den gelungenen Start in das neue Jahr. 

Wer hätte gedacht, dass der Schlüssel zum Erfolg das Schleppen bei 3,5 Grad Wassertemperatur ist.


----------



## RuhrpottGufi (10. Januar 2021)

Hier mein erster Fang beim ersten Trip in diesem Jahr. Auf das noch viele gute Fänge folgen und euch ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2021


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Januar 2021)

dickes petri allen erfolgreichen. nachdem das jahr für mich am letzten wochenende mit einem schönen hecht begonnen hatte, folgten ihm heute zwei weitere. den ersten konnte ich verhaften nachdem er zuerst bis unter die rutenspitze nachgelaufen war, einen mit dieser färbung hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht gefangen. die freude war da schon sehr groß.  wenig später konnte ich einen weiteren landen, der zuerst kurz hing und direkt beim nächsten wurf dann tatsächlich noch hängen blieb...  ein toller start bisher, so darf es gerne weitergehen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Januar 2021)

Schön das es hier auch in diesem Jahr weiter geht.
Dickes Petri allen Fängern, tolle Fische dabei.


----------



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2021)

Petri in die Runde


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. Januar 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoi,

kein Eisfischen diese Saison?

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2021)

Eisfischen geht in 10 Tagen los


----------



## motocross11 (13. Januar 2021)

Die Stachelritter laufen weiter. Meist gibt es wirklich nur ganz kurze Beissphasen in den 1-3 Bisse kommen. Die gilt es dann zu verwandeln. Ich will mich über den Saisonstart dieses Jahr mal so gar nicht beschweren. Gestern war so ein Tag an dem ich von ca. 4 Stunden Angelzeit bis kurz vor Schluss mal so richtig auf die Fresse bekommen habe. Die ganze Zeit keinen einzigen Biss, nur Hänger und sage und schreibe 15 Abrisse. Kurz vorm dunkel werden noch ein letztes Mal neu montiert und den Köder mit den Worten „Komm mit Fisch wieder“ rausgefeuert. 4 Kurbelumdrehungen später war die Rute krumm und eine tolle Winterkirsche ließ sich zum Abschluss doch noch blicken. Mein Tag war gerettet


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Januar 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Eisfischen geht in 10 Tagen los


 Danke für die Rückmeldung Jon,

möchte zwar nicht unverschämt sein aber ich hoffe auf Bilder 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Piketom (14. Januar 2021)

Wow...jetzt schon super schöne Fänge von Euch-fettes Petri an alle!


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte heute am MDK Glück beim Dropshotten mit Barschen zwischen 25 u. 31 cm!  SIE bissen auf nen wacky angeköderten Gummiwurm... 

Einer hatte die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit, trotzdem kann man solche ohne Bedenken essen... 
Ich habe mich sowas von gefreut, da ich zuletzt im alten Jahr 10x hintereinander abgeschneidert habe!


----------



## Lil Torres (17. Januar 2021)

bei mir hat's heute wieder geklappt, und wie. momentan läuft's einfach.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Januar 2021)

Bei mir läuft es nach wie vor dezent schlecht die letzten Wochen/Monate.
Aber wenigstens konnte ich an einem der Tage noch zwei Hechte überlisten. Über den ersten war ich sichtlich amüsiert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> bei mir hat's heute wieder geklappt, und wie. momentan läuft's einfach.
> Anhang anzeigen 364576


und die Packers sind auch auf dem besten Wege


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und die Packers sind auch auf dem besten Wege


Ähnlichkeiten sind durchaus vorhanden.

Petri euch beiden


----------



## blumax (23. Januar 2021)

endlich hat es geglabt der erste für 2021 ein 60er


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. Januar 2021)

Gestern wars beim Vertikalangeln echt zäh, aber dieser kampfstarke 63er Zetti hat richtig Dampf gemacht. 
Gefangen auf einen PRDTR50 in der Farbe C-07.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und die Packers sind auch auf dem besten Wege


Die Packers dürfen heute gerne gegen den Goat und seine Bucs loosen...

Ich hoffe es !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Packers dürfen heute gerne gegen den Goat und seine Bucs loosen...



nix da.  go pack go!!


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2021)

Wovon sprecht ihr? NFL?


----------



## Bergomi24 (24. Januar 2021)

Mein erster Fisch des Jahres, und der legt mit 80cm die Messlatte direkt mal ziemlich hoch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wovon sprecht ihr? NFL?


Yes,
gleich Vorbericht 20:15 auf Pro 7 Maxx , danach 20:45 live auf Pro 7 . 

Green Bay Packers gegen Tampa Bay Buccaneers ( mit Tom Brady als Q.B. , der schon 6 Superbowls gewonnen hat mit den Patriots )

Danach noch Bills gegen Chiefs ... für mich leider ziemlich spät, muss sehr früh raus. 

Sorry für´s Off Topic , aber heute entscheidet sich, wer im Super Bowl stehen wird 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2021)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Mein erster Fisch des Jahres, und der legt mit 80cm die Messlatte direkt mal ziemlich hoch!


Dickes Petri zum großen Zander. Echt toller Fisch
Kanal?


----------



## Bergomi24 (24. Januar 2021)

Ja.


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2021)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Ja.


Cool. 
Es gibt sie noch die großen Zander. 
Von guten Barschen hört man ja immer wieder, aber solche Zander sind ja selten. 
Daher nochmal Glückwunsch zum Ausnahme Fisch


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2021)




----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Januar 2021)

Hel,

schwere Geburt dieses Jahr aber 2021 ist endschneidert!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Februar 2021)

So liebe Leute,
super Bilder habt Ihr im Januar schon geschickt. Echt starke Fotos dabei. Weiter so! Das macht echt Laune!

Hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Januar:

@motocross11 
@Lil Torres 
@jkc 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Gummifische zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Auch im Februar geht's weiter!


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Februar 2021)

wie cool!!  vielen lieben dank, ich freue mich riesig über den gewinn!!  das ist doch genau das richtige für den endspurt vor der schonzeit...


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch an Alle Gewinner.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (3. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und Fänger. jkc deine Bilder sind immer wieder klasse.
Seit etwa zwei Wochen sind unsere Seen von Eis und Schnee bedeckt, hinzu kam erschwerend die Corona Regeln mit 15km Radius.
Da fahre ich zu uns im Hafen und entdecke das folgende Bild.




Da es bei uns keine Hechtschonzeit und Winterlagerbestimmungen gibt, beschloss ich ein paar Würfe mit Gummifisch zu machen. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich konnte einen 65er Esox verhaften, dem folgten noch einer dieser Kategorie und ein untermaßiger Artgenosse. Manchmal ist es komisch wie wenig man braucht um Glücksmomente zu erhaschen. Frische Luft, vermeintlich totes Wasser und 40qm freie Wasserfläche.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Februar 2021)

Schönen guten Tag wünsche ich euch . Jetzt kurz vor der "Großen Kälte" die uns bevor steht , ging es heute nochmal auf Pirsch. 

Natürlich war die erste Anlaufstelle die freie Wasserfläche bei uns im Hafen, jedoch passierte hier heute nichts. Da die Sucht der Natur vielleicht etwas entlocken zu können und sich im freien zu bewegen  so groß war, entschloss ich mich einige vllt. eisfreie Kanäle anzufahren. *Das Eis ist einfach noch nicht sicher genug um es zu betreten!!!! *Tatsächlich fand ich eine Strecke in unserer Nähe  die den Anforderungen entsprach und konnte einen kleinen 60iger Esox verhaften. Jeder von uns weiß das die Größe nicht immer wichtig ist, sondern das Erlebnis am Wasser. Natürlich haben wir hier an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte eine Vielfalt an Gewässern die das angeln erleichtern können , wenn man bedenkt das Angler und Anglerinnen in manchen Bundesländern schlechter gestellt sind. Das heißt die Gewässervielfalt ist nicht gegeben, man muss in Vereinen aktiv sein, oder es ist schlichtweg teuer. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg am Wasser , Gesundheit und erholsame Ruhe.


----------



## blumax (6. Februar 2021)

heut vor dem grossen schnee und kälte noch mahl ans wasser und der schöne hecht kam raus


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (7. Februar 2021)

Petri zum Hecht und wie man sehen kann, ist dieser mit einigen Egeln besetzt, was für wenig Aktivität spricht, umso schöner wenn`s klappt.

Ich fuhr gestern auch nochmal zum Kanal, da mir im Hafen zu viel Action ist am WE, trotz "Carola, Corina und ähnlichem. Natürlich machte ich einen kleinen Abstecher zum Hausgewässer der nächstes WE vllt. auf dem Eis begehbar ist. Witziger Weise konnte ich im Kanal tatsächlich einen weiteren 63erEsox verhaften, wenn die Gewässer nicht gefroren wären, hätte ich es an diesen Spots gar nicht versucht. Auffällig ist, dass die letzten Fische alle um die 60cm rum sind, was gar nicht so schlecht ist, denn ich finde das ist ne schöne Küchengröße für 1-2 Personen. Die Führung war sehr einfach, bei einer Wassertiefe zwischen 1,70m im Kanal und 2,50m im Hafenbecken, faulenzte ich mit einer Kurbelumdrehung, wobei ich zeitgleich die Rute langsam mitzog in entgegengesetzter Richtung. Köder waren 2 Modelle aus der Zander Pro Shad Serie in 14cm ohne Stinger am 5gr Jigkopf ,allerdings musste man die Rutenringe immer wieder vom Eis befreien, die Temperaturen lagen bei minus 2 Grad. Wir haben jetzt aktuell Minus 7 Grad und ehrlich gesagt bin ich neugierig ob die Flächen jetzt noch Eisfrei sind. Ich kann's natürlich nicht lassen und muss das nachher gleich prüfen. Bis dann Petri Heil und Gesundheit wünsche ich allen.
*Hausgewässer*




*Kanal



*


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2021)

Etwa 1h das Auto frei gemacht, zum Glück noch vom letzten Trip die Zeltheizung drin gehabt; Ohne keine Chance - auf der Frontscheibe mehrere Zentimeter Eis.





Am Wasser angekommen froren dann beim Bügel umklappen die Finger daran fest. 
Kurbeln ging nur mit eingetauchter Rutenspitze.
Gefressen werden muss trotzdem.




Nach dem Abhaken war's aber dann auch vorbei, ich dachte ich verliere meine Finger.


Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2021)

@jkc 
Du bist verrückt 
Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> @jkc
> Du bist verrückt
> Petri


Ist er nicht, jetzt kommt Eisangeln ..


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Du bist verrückt


Ne, nur im passenden Alter.  

Erinnert mich an meine Sturm- und Drangzeit.

Jetzt wäre das nichts mehr für mich.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Februar 2021)

Hel,

wohl einer meiner kuriosesten Hechtfänge! Der hat nur ins Gummi gebissen und nicht mehr los gelassen!
Mehr dazu im Stammtisch.......

Grussen Michael


----------



## fischimeers (11. Februar 2021)

Petri an alle Fänger,

konnte vorm Eis noch diese zwei Schönheiten erwischen.


----------



## motocross11 (12. Februar 2021)

Moin, Petri an alle Fänger. Hier noch die letzten Fische vorm Eis. Ausnahmslos kamen dieses Jahr (die Hechte vom Boot ausgenommen) alle Fische auf das NED Rig


----------



## jvonzun (15. Februar 2021)

hat wieder einmal ordentlich gerumpelt


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2021)

Moin, nachdem der Abschluss der Hechtsaison am Sonntag überraschend gut lief ist heute das Ersatzprogramm gestartet. Es hätte besser laufen können, 5h, ein Fisch - aber immerhin halt nicht Schneider.






Grüße JK


----------



## Dougman (16. Februar 2021)

Ich war am Sonntag, den 07.02.2021 am Bodensee in Langenargen angeln. Ich hatte schon eine halbe Stunde geangelt als ich mir dachte, ich wechsle mal die Stelle. An der neuen Stelle angekommen, habe ich gesehen dass ein anderer Angler am anderen Ende vom Hafen stand und dort auch sein Glück versuchte. Ich mache mit meinem Gummifisch dann einen beherzten Wurf in seine Richtung, er war ja auch ca. 300m weit weg.

Beim reinholen habe ich dann leider was am Grund erwischt. Ich zog und merkte es kommt im Stück mit. Ich ärgerte mich ein wenig über den Ast den ich gehackt hatte, als ich dann merkte dass der vermeintliche Ast anfängt sich unnatürlich zu bewegen. Also dann doch ein Anschlag setzen und der Drill hat angefangen. Nach ca. eine Minute Drill kam der Hecht ganz kurz an der Oberfläche, sodass ich kurz ein Blick erhaschen konnte. Ich schätzte ihn auf vielleicht 80cm und freute mich über den schönen Fisch.

Und dann ging er mit Volldampf ab und ich konnte ihn kaum noch bändigen. Er machte mehrere Fluchten, aber ich habe es dann letztendlich geschafft ihn wieder etwas näher zu bringen und auch wieder an der Oberfläche zu ziehen. Da staunte ich dann doch nicht schlecht, als ich einen besseren Blick drauf erhaschen konnte und sehen konnte dass die mindestens ein Meter hat! Also habe ich schnell den anderen Angler gepfiffen und ihn zu mir hergewunken. Solange er unterwegs war drillte ich weiter.

Jetzt hat der Hecht leider den Weg rechtsrum gewählt und sie ist unter den dort liegenden Booten drunter geschwommen!!! Mein Herz raste dann schneller, weil ich sie schon habe abreisen sehen, an der Motor oder an der Finne vom Boot. Der andere Angler hat es in der Zwischenzeit geschafft zu mir her zu kommen und es waren vielleicht 7 Minuten vergangen seitdem ich den Fisch gehackt hatte.

Letztendlich gelang es mir den Fisch doch noch mal von unterm Boot vorzuziehen und jetzt lag sie in voller Größe vor mir und ich konnte sehen was für ein schöner Fisch das war.

Der andere Angler hat dann mein Kescher genommen und hat es geschafft die Hechtdame dann sicher zu landen und erst als der Kescher sich um sie schloss, konnte ich entspannen und ich habe mir erlaubt mich zu freuen.

Die Freude war immens groß und ich dankte Gott, dass ich so viel Segen haben dürfte, so ein schöner Fisch zu fangen.

Die Hecht Mutti hatte 1,13m und 12,5 kg und sie war der erste Fisch den ich dieses Jahr fangen dürfte!!! So kann‘s gerne weitergehen !

Vielleicht reichts für den Fang des Monats ;-).


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Februar 2021)

@Dougman 
Dickes Petri zur schönen Mutti.
Da kann der Rest des Jahres von der Größe ja nur noch entäuschend verlaufen


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch an alle glücklichen Fänger. Ich habe es denn, dieses Jahr auch mal auf's Eis geschafft und diese 3 Schönheiten kamen dabei heraus.
Das reicht denn auch erst mal ,3 Tage Hecht essen mit Familie. In diesem Gewässer gilt eine Entnahmepflicht!!!

Petri und bleibt Gesund


----------



## Dougman (18. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Dougman
> Dickes Petri zur schönen Mutti.
> Da kann der Rest des Jahres von der Größe ja nur noch entäuschend verlaufen


Das werden wir noch sehen. Wie sagt man so schön, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Zudem ist jeder Tag am Wasser ein guter Tag, da hält sich die Enttäuschung in Grenzen. Die Jahreszeit ist aber super für die dicken Mutties, 2019 habe ich zur gleichen Jahreszeit die Hechtdame von meinem Profilbild gefangen, 1,30m!!! Da ist also Luft nach oben, mal schauen ob ich es schaffe da noch reinzuschnuppern .


----------



## Lichty (27. Februar 2021)

Moin Raubfischer,
endlich eisfrei und die Schonzeit steht vor der Tür. Ein paar knackige Kanalbarsche gab es trotzdem. 





Bleibt gesund und Petri Heil!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. März 2021)

So liebe Leute,

Hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Februar:

@zanderhunter-nz 
@Dougman
@jvonzun 

P.S. Da die BisswundeR-Köder nicht lieferbar sind, gibt's einen anderen Preis:


Quantum Drive Spin & Jig in 2,13 m mit 10-40 Gramm WG

Ich denke das passt!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Rute zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Auch im März geht's weiter!


----------



## jvonzun (1. März 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> Hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Februar:
> 
> ...



danke für den Preis! Kannst ihn aber gerne einem Jungangler verschenken, den du mal am Wasser triffst. Er kann ja dann dafür hier ein schönes Foto posten


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. März 2021)

Petri ab alle erfolgreich Petrijünger und Gewinner. Vielen lieben Dank!!!!!!


----------



## Seele (1. März 2021)

Mega @jvonzun


----------



## Bilch (2. März 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> danke für den Preis! Kannst ihn aber gerne einem Jungangler verschenken, den du mal am Wasser triffst. Er kann ja dann dafür hier ein schönes Foto posten


Welcher Fisch ist das? Lachs? Erinnert mich an eine Seeforelle, sieht aber doch anders aus.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch ist das? Lachs? Erinnert mich an eine Seeforelle, sieht aber doch anders aus.



Hoi Bilch,

in der Schweiz schwimmen keine Lachse, zumindest nicht in den Seen! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch ist das? Lachs? Erinnert mich an eine Seeforelle, sieht aber doch anders aus.



 Na dann muss es ein Seelachs sein.......


----------



## Bilch (2. März 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi Bilch,
> 
> in der Schweiz schwimmen keine Lachse, zumindest nicht in den Seen!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, bin aber mit der Schweizer Landschaft leider nicht so gut vertraut ...


----------



## jvonzun (2. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch ist das? Lachs? Erinnert mich an eine Seeforelle, sieht aber doch anders aus.



ist eine Seeforelle, könnte aber auch ein Hybrid sein, (Marmorata).


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na dann muss es ein Seelachs sein.......


Der ist so flach wie Sashimi.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2021)

Ganzen Tag mit dem Boot los... nicht ein Kontakt.
Eben kurz zum pinkeln anhalten, mache ich ein paar Wurf... El-Fritte dran.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. März 2021)

Hel,

früher hieß es doch an der Ostsee der Fisch (Meerforelle) der tausend Würfe! Hier zeig ich euch mal den Fisch der zehntausend Schritte!
Puh so viel bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gedackelt für ein Fisch aber das schöne Wetter hat mich gehindert frühzeitig nach Hause zu gehen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Lichty (11. März 2021)

Moin Raubfischer,
die Schonzeit ist ja schon immer zäh aber mit den Beschränkungen fast unerträglich. Also geht´s Barsche zuppeln mit Wurm - besser als nichts!
Bleibt gesund und haltet durch....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. März 2021)

Na bitte geht doch und auch noch ohne ewig rumdackeln!
Mit der neuen Flitsche (DAM MicroFlex 2-10g) hats auch noch weit mehr Spaß gemacht!
Leider gab es noch gefüllte Gummistiefeln habe da die Tiefe im Bach unterschätzt 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Gert-Show (20. März 2021)

Heute Vormittag erst die Ufer gesäubert mit 3 anderen Boardies, dabei neue Spots in Augenschein genommen. Heute Abend noch mal mit Tackle hin...der nahm den Flachläufer in der Wobbelpause.


----------



## blumax (4. April 2021)

endlich wider angeln heut ist diese schöne forelle raus gekommen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. April 2021)

Das war mein Saison-Abschluss.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (6. April 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

im März gewonnen haben: Dennis Knoll, Lichty und Gert-Show.
Glückwunsch! Meldet euch bei mir mit euren Adressen.


----------



## ae71 (7. April 2021)

Mein Sohn mit einer Forelle. Am Vereinssee. Mit Spoon geschleppt. An der 5 g WG UL mega fun. Und er ist dann der glücklichste Mensch in diesen Augenblicken. Und ich froh das er das schönste Hobby der Welt mit mir teilt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. April 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und Fänger.

Endlich spielte das Wetter mal mit und ich konnte an's Wasser.

Ich habe an diesen Tag mein Vereinssee intensiv abgeangelt und umlaufen ohne einen Biss. Auf dem Rückweg hielt ich nochmals an meinen Anfangs Spot an , denn die Bedingungen waren gut und ich konnte in den letzten Jahren schon schöne Fische von dort melden.

So kam es wie es kommen musste Tock und die erste Flucht begann, ich glaubte zuerst einen Hecht an's Band bekommen zu haben ,bis an der Oberfläche dieser schöne Zetti zu sehen war, nach einer weiteren Flucht konnte ich diesen sicher landen.

Was für ein Gefühl wenn aus dem nichts der Tock kommt, das macht für mich die Faszination Vereinssee aus. Wer von uns kennt das nicht? 
Die Vereinsseen sind schon Gewässer die schwerer zum Erfolg führen und keinesfalls "Masse" hergeben. Oft beherbergen diese "Seen" aber die guten Fische in Größe und Gewicht. Das spiegelt sich aus meiner Erfahrung wieder und muss keinesfalls bei euch so sein. 

In diesem Sinne Petri und Gruß von der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte.

Anmerkung: Bei diesem Vereinsgewässer beginnt die Schonzeit für Zander am 01.05. eines jeden Jahres und für Hecht gibt es keine Schonzeit.


----------



## blumax (10. April 2021)

heut gab es eine schöne überraschung die schöne äsche kam raus die bei uns selten sind


----------



## jvonzun (11. April 2021)

Seeforelle


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. April 2021)

Sers,

nach fünf Aussteigern in den letzten Tagen am Bach habe ich es endlich geschafft einen Fisch im Kescher abzulichten. Fische da seit vier Wochen ohne Widerhaken und hat einfach Übung gebraucht aber freuen kann ich mich dennoch nicht da COVID heute eine seit fünfzig Jahren bestehende Freundschaft beendet hat. 

Bleibt gesund grussen Michael


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. April 2021)

Nach einer kleinen Auszeit durch Wind und Wetter ging es letzte Woche Mittwoch mal auf dem Haussee zum Hechtangeln.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine Krautbank. Die Wassertiefe beträgt dort zwischen 1,30m und 1,80m auf einem kleinen Plateau umgeben von ca. 3m Wassertiefe. der See hat eine Tiefe von max. 10m. Die Hechte haben auf diesem Gewässer keine Schonzeit, dennoch war es als Versuch geplant ob die Hechte mit dem laichen durch sind, wäre es ersichtlich gewesen das sie noch Laich tragen hätte ich den Platz verlassen. Ich konnte mehrere  Hechte zwischen 60 und 80cm Länge fangen von denen einer mit durfte.


----------



## ado (21. April 2021)

Da im Raubfischthread aktuell doch etliche Forellen kommen und die Rute eine top Einsteigerrute für meinen Kleinen wäre, habe ich mich entschlossen doch auch noch ein paar Bilder von der Salmonidenjagd zu Posten. Die Fische kommen aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern und wie zu erkennen ist sind wir wenn wir los sind auch nicht auf einen speziellen Köder eingeschossen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (22. April 2021)

Petri und einen Guten Morgen wünsche ich.. So endlich wieder zurück, kann ich etwas mehr berichten.
Samstag ging es wieder auf dem See , hier konnte ich 4 schöne Barsche und einige Hechte verhaften. Anders als bei den anderen Touren, bekam ich die Barsche allerdings diesmal nicht auf das Carolina Rig mit 7Gr. Tungsten mit Krebsimitat , sondern Klassisch am 7gr. Jigkopf bei einer Wassertiefe zwischen 1-1,80m mit einem Profiblinker Attractor. Die Hechte waren immer noch am Krautfeld aktiv und bissen auf Verschiedene Köder z.B. Foxe Rage Pro in 18 und 23cm, Westin Shad Teez 16cm und Quantum Yolo pike Shad in 18 und 22 cm. Geriggt waren die Hechtköder am Shallow rig mit Gewichten von 5 und 7,5 gr. je nach Angelkombo, an der Baitcaster meistens mit 5gr. an der Statio mit 7 oder 7,5 gr. Zu bemerken war das die Hechte auf langsame Köderführung wesentlich besser reagiert haben.

MFG von der Seenplatte


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (25. April 2021)

Guten Morgen und Grüße von der Seenplatte in MV. Natürlich spielte das Wetter gestern mit , um zu schauen ob in  Meister Esox Wohnstube die "Punks" (Barsche" aktiv sind. Der Spot eine typische Badestelle mit Kraut herum und einer Wassertiefe zwischen 1,00m -1,70m. Die Barsche waren da und beim ersten Wurf mit Carolina Rig und Wurm gab es einen schönen Barsch, diesem folgten noch einige schöne Exemplare die in der Zahl am Ende  8 Stück waren und heute Abend in der Küche eine gute Figur machen. Natürlich angelte ich mit Jig und Carolina Rig, keines der beiden konnte sich hervorheben. Meister Esox war satt und schaute dem Treiben wahrscheinlich genüsslich zu. Petri an alle anderen Petrijünger da draußen ob Friedfisch, Raubfisch oder Meeresangler.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. April 2021)

Erster Versuch werfend  auf die Großen dieses Jahr und dann sowas...
Ohne Worte, Saison ist durch, bereits nach dem ersten Fisch


----------



## phirania (26. April 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Erster Versuch werfend  auf die Großen dieses Jahr und dann sowas...
> Ohne Worte, Saison ist durch, bereits nach dem ersten Fisch


Dickes Petri meinerseits.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. April 2021)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, da geht ja endlich wieder ordentlich was 

Ich durfte am Wochenende endlich meine ersten Forellen in der Natur (außerhalb des Forellensee/Etablisment) fangen.
Einfach herrlich - ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut


----------



## ae71 (28. April 2021)

Letzte Woche  einen 43 cm Barsch mit spoon gefangen beim Schleppen.


----------



## Finke20 (1. Mai 2021)

Den habe ich gestern in einem kleinen Flüsschen gefangen.







Als Köder diente ein  5'' Easy Shiner in der Farbe Motoroil/Pink, mit einem 3/0 3,5g Bleikopf.


----------



## blumax (1. Mai 2021)

heut morgen zum auftakt ans wasser  und ein 93er kamm raus


----------



## Finke20 (2. Mai 2021)

Heute bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen ging es auf den Greifswalder-Bodden. Es sind gerade 3°C und Wind aus ONO 
und als Windstärke eine gute 4. Als Köder wurden Fetzen vom Hering verwendet.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (2. Mai 2021)

Petri und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Endlich geht es wieder los und bei vielen ist der erste Mai eines jeden Jahres der Startschuss in die Hechtsaison.
Natürlich ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen und nutzte das Wetter (Regen bei leichtem Nordostwind) aus, um  Barsch und Hecht aus der Reserve zu locken. Dies gelang mir wieder sehr erfolgreich und bescherte mir einen wunderschönen "ruhigen" Tag auf dem Wasser. Man könnte auch sagen "immer wieder Sonntags".
Ich  konnte  9 schöne Barsche  und insgesamt 14 Hechte verhaften. Angefangen habe ich an der Badestelle bei etwa 1,50m Wassertiefe mit einem 7gr. Jig und einem 7 cm langen Profi-Blinker  Attractor ,dabei konnte ich 2 schöne Barsche verhaften. Weiter zum nächsten Hotspot ,die Hechtstelle am Rand des Krautfeldes, hier konnte ich beim ersten Wurf einen schönen mitte 70iger Hecht verhaften. Nach einigen weiteren Hechten legte ich die Hechtrute weg und nahm die Barschangel zur Hand ,tatsächlich bekam ich gleich einen Biss, "was war das" dachte ich und beim nächsten Wurf wieder , jetzt das kuriose beim nächsten Biss schlug ich nicht an ,sondern  bewegte die Rute nur zu Seite und baute so etwas Spannung auf, der Fisch hing und ein schöner 35er Barsch konnte zum Landgang überzeugt werden. Mit dieser Technik konnte ich dann noch ein paar weitere schöne Barsche auf die Schuppen legen. Natürlich kam es wie es kommen musste ,so schnell wie die Barsche da waren so schnell waren sie wieder weg. Jetzt beschloss ich am Haveleinlauf an einer Kante es auf Barsch zu versuchen , leider konnte ich hier keinen Biss kassieren. Eigentlich war es schon soweit um den Tag ausklingen zu lassen, aber die Sucht war größer, so beschloss ich es noch einmal am Hechtspot zu versuchen. Zum Glück traf ich diese Entscheidung, denn ich wurde belohnt mit einem spektakulären Biss vor dem Boot auf Sicht, was für ein Adrenalinschub, dieser Fisch war mit Abstand der kräftigste und größte an diesem Tag. Natürlich möchte ich euch die folgenden Fische nicht vorenthalten und wünsche auch allen Anglern (Petrijüngern) viel Erholung, Spannung und Naturerlebnisse die ihr für euch in Erinnerung behalten könnt.
MFG von der Seenplatte in Mecklenburg


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Mai 2021)

So liebe Leute,

Hier sind die Gewinner des Monats April:

50er-Jäger 
ae71 
ado

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung, dann lasse ich Euch die Rute zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Auch im März geht's weiter!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Mai 2021)

Man mag es nicht glauben. Aber nach all den Jahren durfte ich dann meinen ersten Wels in freier Natur fangen 
Als Beifang. Aber ich mich mega gefreut, auch wenn es wirklich ein Winzling war.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Mai 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Man mag es nicht glauben. Aber nach all den Jahren durfte ich dann meinen ersten Wels in freier Natur fangen
> Als Beifang. Aber ich mich mega gefreut, auch wenn es wirklich ein Winzling war.


So ein Frechdachs.......................


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Sascha bin 35 Jahre alt, im Februar konnte ich endlich meine Angelscheinprüfung erfolgreich ablegen, wurde zuvor 3x verschoben auf Grund von Corona.
Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Gerne auch UL auf Forelle.

Am Samstag ist es dann ja endlich so weit gewesen.
Das erste mal in meinem Leben auf Raubfische jagen.

Tatsächlich hat es dann auch funktioniert.
Glasklares Wasser, ca. 8 Meter vor mir kann ich beim einholen langsam meinen Köder sehen.
Auf einmal kommt von schräg hinten etwas angeschossen, schnappt sich meinen 4Play und will von dannen ziehen, die Rute geht krumm, der Druck im Handteil, das knattern der Bremse.
Geil!
Das macht bock.

Ein Hecht.
80cm
3kg

Ein wundervolles Erlebnis.
Kann es kaum abwarten wieder los zu kommen.

Ich wünsche allen eine wunderbare Zeit am Wasser und viel Erfolg.
Achtet auf die Natur und wenn Ihr bock habt, oder wie bei mir die Kiddies, sammelt doch etwas Müll in eurer Umgebung.
Es ist unfassbar was die Menschen dort alles entsorgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Ein wundervolles Erlebnis.




Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht!  

Mögen ihm noch viele schöne Fische folgen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Mai 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Sascha bin 35 Jahre alt, im Februar konnte ich endlich meine Angelscheinprüfung erfolgreich ablegen, wurde zuvor 3x verschoben auf Grund von Corona.
> Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Gerne auch UL auf Forelle.
> 
> ...


Petri Heil,.......ja genau so fängt das an und irgendwann, ist die ganze Bude dann,..... voll mit Angelkram.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Mai 2021)

die Seeforellensaison geht leider langsam dem Ende entgegen


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,



jvonzun schrieb:


> die Seeforellensaison


So blank wie die ist, hättest Du mir die auch als MeFo verkaufen können.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Mai 2021)

leider kein Meeranschluss in der Schweiz und ihr habt mir im Rhein in Deutschland ein bisschen zu viele Dämme gebaut, sonst könnte es mit einer Schweizer Meefo einmal klappen


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


jvonzun schrieb:


> leider kein Meeranschluss in der Schweiz


Bei Dir ist man doch nie sicher, in welchem Teil der Welt Du gerade Deine Angel schwingst.


----------



## Malachin (4. Mai 2021)

Hab einen schönen Start in die Hechtsaison gehabt. Um 6 Uhr mit dem Boot raus und um 7:22 Uhr einen richtig schön brutalen Drill mit dieser 90cm Schönheit gehabt.
Köder war ein 5 Euro Wobbler im Döbel-Design. 10cm , Lauftiefe 1,2m .


----------



## ado (4. Mai 2021)

Ich möchte mich hiermit schon einmal sehr herzlich beim Anglerbord für die Rute aus dem Thread bedanken!

Ich freu mich riesig. 

Und um ein wenig zurück zu geben - hier ein ca. 70er Hecht von gestern. 
Das erste Fangfoto mit der neuen Rute werde ich natürlich auch Posten.


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Mai 2021)




----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Mai 2021)

Fangmeldung von Montag,


----------



## blumax (6. Mai 2021)

heut nach dem sturm ans wasser und die beiden hechte kammen raus das wasser ist noch richtig kalt


----------



## jkc (6. Mai 2021)

Sou, bei mir gab es auch endlich den ersten Räuber nach Schonzeitende. Alle bisherigen Versuche blieben komplett ohne Resonanz, keine Bisse, nix, nada.
Heute gab es dann schon nach einer guten Stunde den ersten Kontakt, fühlte sich richtig gut an, stieg aber leider direkt unter der Rutenspitze aus und stand noch so tief, dass ich nix vom Fisch gesehen habe. Bisspuren am Köder deuteten auch auf einen nicht ganz kleinen Fisch hin.






Dann war paar Stunden lang Flaute und aufgrund der fallenden Temperaturen hatte ich auch eigentlich keine große Hoffnung mehr, inzwischen hatte ich sogar schon wieder Handschuhe an.

Auf den allerletzten Metern gab es dann aber tatsächlich noch einen weiteren Biss und den Fisch konnte ich auch keschern.










Hat mich gefreut 

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Mai 2021)

petri,
bei uns läuft es ganz ganz ähnlich!

Sind ja uch nicht so weit von einander entfernt. Bei 5 Touren gab es insgesamt 5 Fische, größter 70...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (7. Mai 2021)

Petri und Glückwunsch an die Fänger, gestern ging es nach einiger Zeit mal wieder an Vereinssee nach Feierabend. Der Wind aus den letzten Tagen nahm spürbar ab und zum Abend kam die Sonne raus. Zeit für dieses eine Design bei den Bedingungen, Köder war der Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad in 14cm Länge. Das sich diese Entscheidung als richtig rausstellte , sah ich nur zwei Würfe später. Ein geiler Tock kam durch die Rute und ein schwerer Fisch war gehakt, dieser ging noch in die Bremse ein zwei Fluchten und dann konnte ich diese 103cm lange Hechtdame sicher landen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. Mai 2021)

Petri euch allen. Schöne Fische.
Bei mir geht es am Sonntag erst wieder ans Wasser, das Wetter die letzten Tage ist ja nun wirkl. Mist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. Mai 2021)

Heute Mittag hat eine schöne Bachforelle Appetit auf meinen 3er Spinner (Balzer Colonel schwarz/gelb gestreift) gehabt. 37cm lang und satte 700 Gramm schwer. Da für morgen ohnehin Grillen geplant ist, kam mir diese Bafo gerade recht.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2021)

Hi, hier noch der 160er Boiliewaller aus'm live-vom-Wasser-Thread.

Etwa 27,5kg und so ziemlich das Maximum was an der 3,5lbs Karpfenrute bei guter Strömung noch gut zu vertreten gewesen ist.
Schnur und Rute hätten noch etwas mehr abgekonnt, aber beim Haken(-Sitz) weiß man ja nie so genau.













Grüße JK


----------



## Peter117 (9. Mai 2021)

Gestern:
"Geh' nicht so weit weg, das Essen ist gleich fertig..."
"Nee, nur noch ein Schmiss vom Steg..."
Und dann schaut diese nette Lady vorbei... (auf 'nen12er Jackson)
Die Nudeln waren dann zwar nicht mehr al dente, aber egal...


----------



## świetlik (9. Mai 2021)

Große Petri.
Sehr schöne Fische.
An alle.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Mai 2021)

Wie ich es doch vermisst habe.
Nach langer Durststrecke endlich Mal wieder ein paar ordentliche Bisse und Drills gehabt.
Nicht die größten, dafür aber größte Freude.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri an alle für die  tollen Fische


----------



## blumax (10. Mai 2021)

heut wider ans wasser und der 60er kam raus es ist zur zeit nicht leicht das wasser ist zu kalt die fische sind zu träge


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Mai 2021)

herzliches petri an alle fänger, tolle fische.  bei mir läuft's nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten nun ziemlich rund... an der größe sollte ich aber noch arbeiten... 

mein kumpel hatte da in den letzten tagen das bessere händchen... 

schönen mai euch allen, viel erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Slappy (10. Mai 2021)

Mein heutiger Räuber   




Auf die großen kann ich noch nicht. Aber bald. Hoffentlich klappt es dann auch mal


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2021)

Tolle Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen Männer!
Petri Heil.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (11. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373737


was für eine Schönheit wenn man sich nur die Flossen schon anschaut


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (11. Mai 2021)

Petri und Glückwunsch an die Fänger. Es geht hier wieder richtig was. Sonntag konnte ich denn auch noch etwas Zeit auf dem Wasser verbringen, bis zum Abbruch wegen des Windes. Ich hatte mir eine geschützte Ecke in einer Bucht gesucht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Mai 2021)

Gestern hats endlich mit den ersten Waller geklappt nachdem ich am Sonntag einen schönen am leichten Gerät verloren hatte.

Waller mit Oldschool Rolle Quick 550 auf Tauwurmbündel macht so richtig Laune.


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Gestern hats endlich mit den ersten Waller geklappt nachdem ich am Sonntag einen schönen am leichten Gerät verloren hatte.
> 
> Waller mit Oldschool Rolle Quick 550 auf Tauwurmbündel macht so richtig Laune.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374060


Dickes Petri.
Ich warte auch noch auf meinen.


----------



## blumax (12. Mai 2021)

heut vor dem regen ans wasser und die beiden hechte kamen raus es wird besser und die fisch beissen


----------



## blumax (13. Mai 2021)

heut wolte ich mit meiner neuen baitcaster üben und es war unglaublich 4 hechte kamen raus


----------



## Pepe56 (15. Mai 2021)

39er Regenbogenforelle am offenen Fluss beim Pickern. Nicht die erste, läuft.


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Schöner 58er Hecht beim Versuch auf Aal, geiler Drill am Monovorfach


----------



## Joeyhh (16. Mai 2021)

Schöner Küchenzander beim Schleppen gefangen


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte leider kein Maßband zur Hand, aber der Bügel hat 80 cm Länge.


----------



## blumax (17. Mai 2021)

heut mein letzter urlaubstag und 2 hechte kamen raus


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2021)

blumax schrieb:


> heut mein letzter urlaubstag und 2 hechte kamen raus


Scheinen Geschwister zu sein, sehen sich ähnlich.


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Mai 2021)

Macht Spaß an Spinnrute..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Mai 2021)

Heda,

am Sonntag war bei uns Re-Start in die Raubfischsaison und der beste Start seither! Es gab sechs Hechte zw. ca. 60 und 75 cm aber leider gibt es keine Fotos von da mit angedrückten Widerhaken gefischt und die Handlandungen missglückt sind! (Kescher im Keller vergessen!) 
Habe es einfach mal wissen wollen ob ich es gebacken bekomme mit dem angedrückten Widerhaken auf Hecht und werde das wohl so weiter machen.
Dann noch mit dem Jigspinner drei "kapitale" Barsche gefangen und gleich an einem Vormittag die Fangemenge um einen Barsch von 2020 übertroffen . Ja und zu Hause habe ich dann den letzten Biss noch entdeckt! Trotz Gummistiefel und Hosenbeine in den Socken hat eine Zecke ein Schlupfloch gefunden 

Läuft bei mir grussen Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Mai 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> Habe es einfach mal wissen wollen ob ich es gebacken bekomme mit dem angedrückten Widerhaken auf Hecht und werde das wohl so weiter machen.


Hallo,

mein Sohn (ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist) fischt nun schon das dritte Jahr ohne Widerhaken. Er sagt, dass er dadurch allenfalls 5 % der gehakten Hechte verliert, verglichen mit den Zahlen der Jahre vorher. Es ist wirklich marginal, aber das Ablösen ist halt bedeutend leichter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Mai 2021)

Ich fische ebenfalls seit 4 Jahren ohne Wiederhaken und auch, bei relativ großen Ködern, mit nur einem Drilling.

Ich habe im Drill selber noch keinen Fisch verloren.


----------



## Peter117 (19. Mai 2021)

Moin,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen - keine nennenswerten Nachteile durch angedrückte Widerhaken.
Man muss halt aufpassen, dass sie nicht springen. Aber dann schütteln sie schwere Köder sogar mit Widerhaken ab.
Und das mit der Handlandung ist Übungssache, das wird schon...   

LG
Peter


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2021)

Pike eats Pike


----------



## blumax (20. Mai 2021)

heut nach der arbeit ne stunde ans wasser und der kleine war richtig gierig da staund mahn richtig


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. Mai 2021)

Meine Saison hat am 1. Mai angefangen und was soll ich sagen, der Start war gut. 4x am Wasser 2 richtig gute Fische. Zander neues PB (81cm)und der 1. Waller überhaupt (1.01m). Was beide gemeinsam haben, es war jeweils der erste Wurf an dem jeweiligen Spot. Sowas passiert m. E. deutlich öfter, als dass beim 14. Wurf einer drauf knallt. Ok, 1. Wurf, dass kann man sich auch gut merken, trotzdem auffällig. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. Mai 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich fische ebenfalls seit 4 Jahren ohne Wiederhaken und auch, bei relativ großen Ködern, mit nur einem Drilling.
> 
> Ich habe im Drill selber noch keinen Fisch verloren.


So geht es mir auch. Der Poserdauerdrill fällt dann natürlich aus. Es muss immer gut Spannung auf der Schnur sein und der Fisch muss als bald als möglich aus dem Wasser. Wenn der Fisch hängt, dann kommt er auch raus


----------



## blumax (22. Mai 2021)

heut war es soweit mein neuer pb 1,29


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Toller Fisch!
Petri Heil.
Worauf hat er gebissen?


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

Petri zum PB.

Ich hab  bisher auch vergeblich versucht die 1,30m zu knacken. 

Aber ich denke das war Dir in dem Moment egal.

Super Fisch und schön präsentiert.


----------



## blumax (22. Mai 2021)

der hat auf ein 10cm wobbler gebissen ich nehm die grossen nicht aus dem wasser


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

vermutlich stehst Du auch nicht unter Druck von Sponsoren, eine bestimmte Art von Bildern liefern zu müssen.

Ich finde die Präsentation jedenfalls toll.


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2021)

Sehr geil blumax dickes Petri


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri ,schöne Fische viele Arten. Für mich ging`s gestern am Vereinssee. Und tatsächlich war mir Petri hold, so konnte ich einen schönen 83er Hecht und einen kuriosen Zander der natürlich wieder schwimmt verhaften. Erst fing ich den Hecht und ging etwas weiter um vielleicht einen weiteren zu erwischen. Nach etwa 3 Würfen spürte ich einen leichten Widerstand , sofort warf ich die Stelle wieder an und leierte meinen Gummifisch mit 5 g Kopf langsam wieder ein , der Einschlag kam und am anderen Ende hing ein 65er Zander, bisher der zweite den ich beim einleiern erwischen konnte nahe der Oberfläche bei etwa 4 m Wassertiefe. Natürlich gab es ein kurzes Foto und sofort ging der Fisch zurück.

Mfg von der Seenplatte


----------



## Bravissimo (25. Mai 2021)

2 schöne Saibling 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und ein Suchbild hab ich auch noch. 
Wer findet die 3. Bachforelle.


----------



## Joeyhh (27. Mai 2021)

Ein Mittagshecht gefangen bei typisch smålaändischen Wetter, Köder Hybrida B1 Crank.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Gruß aus Schweden
johann


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Mai 2021)

Heute wurde meine hier gewonnene Rute geliefert, herzlichen Dank an Quantum für das Sponsoring!


----------



## Lichty (27. Mai 2021)

Moin Raubfischer,

meine "Gewinnrute" aus März ist heute auch angekommen - vielen Dank an Quantum und das Anglerboard Team und Petri Heil an Alle!!!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. Mai 2021)

gestern den ersten Hecht des Jahres vom Boot aus gefangen. 85cm und knapp 4 kg. Gebissen hat er auf einen ganz schlichten Effzett-Blinker in Kupfer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2021)

Effzett geht immer.
Ein echter Evergreen.  

Petri Heil.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Effzett geht immer.
> Ein echter Evergreen.
> 
> Petri Heil.


Best Spinnköder am Gr.Plöner See.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. Mai 2021)

Und weiter gehts mit den Fängen. War heute gegen Mittag am Fluss und konnte innerhalb einer Stunde diese zwei Bachforellen landen. 36/37cm und 550/605g.
Blöd nur, dass ich damit das Tageslimit erreicht habe und jetzt schon wieder zuhause bin.

Edit: in den Gewichtsangaben hat sich ein Zahlendreher eingeschlichen: die Forelle wog 605 Gramm, nicht 695 Gramm.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Best Spinnköder am Gr.Plöner See.


Zweit Best, ich würde Mepps 5 longue voranstellen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern 

---

Mein Saisonstart war gestern und es lief besser als erwartet. Mit 11 (Raub)fischen konnte ich einen für mich traumhaften Start in die Saison einlegen.
Von diesem tollen Tag und den wunderbaren Fängen, werde ich jetzt die ganze Woche zehren, denn anstatt wie geplant jeden Tag angeln zu gehen, werde ich nun für eine die Sportbootführerschein See Prüfung (womit ich mich schwer tue) üben.

Es lief zwar komplett anders als sonst. Die Fische haben anders, an anderen Stelle und komischer gebissen. Aber dafür waren es alles tolle Fische.
Zwei Zander bis 67, eine Brasse die völlig vorrückt im Strom auf den Jig geknallt ist, drei Barsche von Ü30 bis 44cm und den Rest Hechte bis 93cm. Ich bin noch immer total geflasht von dem Tag


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Mai 2021)

Ja sauber und sehr schöne Fische, Petri. Ich hoffe Du hast entspannteres Fischen gehabt als bei Aalangeln über Tag. Ich habe dein Video noch vor Augen und Schmunzel immer noch, wenn ich daran denke. 
Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden 
TL


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (30. Mai 2021)

Zur Zeit ist es verrückt. War heute wieder an der Wertach und nach 2 Stunden hatte ich zwei Forellen (36/38cm) im Kescher. Die beiden wurden filetiert und gebeizt. Jetzt liegen sie, eingelegt in einem Essigsud, für drei Tage im Kühlschrank.


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2021)

Habe gerade die erste Karussellfahrt das Jahres gewonnen.  
















Ging zwischenzeitlich ganz gut die Muffe, da ich die ganze Zeit vor Augen hatte, dass da alles andere als wallertaugliche Haken am Köder hängen; gleich zweimal als ich gesehen habe, dass er am Stinger hängt, war aber zum Glück ein stabilerer Drilling als ich es im Kopf hatte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2021)

Ganz schön knapp gehakt jkc Petri
Petri auch an Dennis Knoll, schöne Bilder
Wertachfischer_KF dir natürlich auch viel Petri. Kleiner Tipp, für Bafos haben wir sogar einen eigenen Thread: drück mich


----------



## świetlik (31. Mai 2021)

Petri jkc.
Was für combo war da im Einsatz?


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2021)

Petri Dank, Kombo war die Uli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait bis 200g WG mit ner 61er ABU Toro Beast HS und 18kg Stroft GTP R.
Damit brennt vom Boot nix an, die Kombo hat schon Schleimer bis 220cm souverän gebändingt. Wie geschrieben hatte ich am meisten Sorge um die Haken, wobei ich dachte, dass ich am Stinger son dünndrähtigen, eckigen Profiblinker-Drilling in 1/0 oder so habe; Dieser hätte je nach Hakensitz über die Rute aufgebogen werden können und auch der 6/0er Jighaken ist da nicht wirklich eine sichere Sache.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (31. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ganz schön knapp gehakt jkc Petri
> Petri auch an Dennis Knoll, schöne Bilder
> Wertachfischer_KF dir natürlich auch viel Petri. Kleiner Tipp, für Bafos haben wir sogar einen eigenen Thread: drück mich


Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte die Überschrift „Bachforellenpirsch“ zwar schon einmal unter „Aktuelles“ gesehen. Habe den Threat aber nicht als Sammelthreat für Fänge wahrgenommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gab's heute Nachmittag ein paar Bärsche, Hechte und Rotfedern auf Minigummi...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2021)

Zwischen dem ganzen lernen und organisieren, habe ich mir heute nach Feierabend eine kleine Auszeit am Wasser gegönnt.
Auch wenn es wenige Kontakte gegeben hat, am Ende durfte ich 2 Barsche und einen kleinen Hecht landen.

Bei so einem fetten Barsch verzichte ich auch gerne eine ganze Woche auf Fisch. Dieser ist jetzt da zweite Mal mein PB Barsch. Bin mega happy, heute doch noch ans Wasser gefahren zu sein


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2021)

Jou, kurze Runden zum Wasser sind schon cool.  




Grüße JK


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen,

gewonnen haben im Mai:

Wertachfischer_KF
blumax
Krabat_11

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Adresse bei mir via Unterhaltung.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Juni 2021)

Endlich erster Juni, endlich wieder werfen, zupfen, kurbeln.
Fichte natur, geflämmt.


----------



## świetlik (1. Juni 2021)

Ich bin wieder dabei.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Juni 2021)

Bei mir geht es jetzt gleich los ans Wasser.
Meine erste Raubfischsaison am Hausgewässer.

Schauen wir mal was vorbei kommt. Vielleicht kommt ja ein Foto zustande mit welchem ich im Juni gewinnen kann.


----------



## blumax (1. Juni 2021)

ich möchte mich bedanken für den gewinn und petri den fengern weiter so schöne bilder


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2021)

Keine Riesen aber immerhin gab's heute paar Bärsche und kleine Hechte.


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2021)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier...


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (3. Juni 2021)

Moinsen,
gestern hat sich ein kleiner Barsch für meinen 6g Jigspinner interessiert.
Der darf in paar Jahren gerne noch einmal vorbei schauen.

Leider der einzige Kontakt gewesen in knapp 2 Std. angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2021)

Ein paar Bilder von heute Nachmittag....es gab viele kleine Barsche und ein paar Hechte von klein bis Pfannengröße.


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2021)

Die ersten Zanderchen nach der Schonzeit


----------



## Ron73 (5. Juni 2021)

Hamburg Hafencity … 73cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juni 2021)

Petri allen Fängern 

---------------------

Eigentlich dachte ich, der Tag könnte heute nicht mehr besser werden. (bestandene Prüfung)
Dann fragte mich ein Freund, ob wir noch ans Wasser wollen.
Das mir ausgerechnet diese beiden Fische auf einen Gummifisch knallen, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Jason (5. Juni 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...


Ganz dickes Petri. Schuppenkarpfen auf Gummifisch ist selten, bzw. hab ich noch nie erlebt. 
Und Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, was immer du bestanden hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2021)




----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2021)

Heut gab's tagsüber nur im Flachen und auf Schockfarben Zander am Rhein. 





Mission tagsüber Zander fangen ist aber aufgegangen. Für einen kurzen Trip von 17 bis 20 Uhr bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Wasser war schön trüb. 
Einen Fehlbiss hatte ich noch. Aber der hatte es in sich. Kenn ich nur von Ü80 Fischen und ich hatte ne Stunde später noch Adrenalin in mir. 
Köder war wohl zu klein für das riesen Maul. 
Mann war das ein Biss. Wie ein StarkstromSchlag.


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Juni 2021)

Hecht vom Samstag


----------



## necropolis (7. Juni 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


>


Petri!
Was ist das für ein Fisch und wo fängt man so was???


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Juni 2021)

Das dürfte eine Isländische Seeforelle sein.


----------



## Joeyhh (7. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Zander - wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## ferox96 (7. Juni 2021)

Hübscher 40er auf spinmad 10gr *_*


----------



## jvonzun (7. Juni 2021)

necropolis schrieb:


> Petri!
> Was ist das für ein Fisch und wo fängt man so was???


danke, ist eine brown trout


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2021)

Schlappe 10km gerudert für den Burschen. 



Später gab es geworfen noch eine kapitale Senke.





Grüße JK


----------



## Pike Pirates (9. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Auszug vom Sasionstart


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. Juni 2021)

Heute ca 20 Forellen gefangen und die durfte mit nach Hause


----------



## Bravissimo (12. Juni 2021)

Das machte Spaß mit der Konger Streeto Double 270 (35 gramm Wurfgewicht) 
Hab die Stelle mit der neuen Konger Streeto Pike (112 Gramm Wurfgewicht) 30 Minuten bearbeitet. Nichts. 
Dann zur leichten Rute gegriffen und beim 2. Wurf mit dem 10cm Savage Gear Cannibal Shad in Roach kam der Einschlag.


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Juni 2021)

Moin moin, 
Fettes Petri allen Fängern.
Nach einigen persönlichen Schicksalsschläge,
habe ich endlich wieder die Zeit gefunden, meiner Leidenschaft zu fröhnen.
Hier ein paar Eindrücken.


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Juni 2021)

NACHTRAG:
Der Hecht hatte 86cm und hat auf den  
Q-Paddler 15cm in der Farbe BubbleGum gebissen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2021)

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich war am Wochenende wieder los und mehr als zufrieden mit den Fängen.
Eigentlich war es gestern nicht geplant vom Ufer zu angeln. Aber ein unschöner Unfall hat uns dazu gezwungen. Trotz schock haben wir uns dazu entschieden, kein Trübsal daheim zu blasen und sind angeln gefahren. War die beste Möglichkeit, um abzuschalten. Und die Fische haben mitgespielt.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Juni 2021)

Das kommt bei raus wenn ich es auf Hecht versuche. 




Ganz komisches Jahr bisher für mich.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (20. Juni 2021)

Wie groß war denn da der Köder, wenn du eigentlich Hechte fangen wolltest? 

Denk dir nichts: ich hatte letztens beim Einholen eines knallgelben Boilies einen kleinen Hecht an der Feederrute. Schnur hat erstaunlicherweise gehalten, musste nach dem Landen aber ein gutes Stück abschneiden, weil die erste Meter Schnur doch sehr mitgenommen war.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Wie groß war denn da der Köder, wenn du eigentlich Hechte fangen wolltest?
> 
> Denk dir nichts: ich hatte letztens beim Einholen eines knallgelben Boilies einen kleinen Hecht an der Feederrute. Schnur hat erstaunlicherweise gehalten, musste nach dem Landen aber ein gutes Stück abschneiden, weil die erste Meter Schnur doch sehr mitgenommen war.


Nachdem auf Swimbaits oder Hybrid nix ging, kam der Blinker dran. Der "entschneiderte" mich dann auch.  Heute war ich auch erfolglos, obwohl ich 2 Hechte sah. Nix zu machen. War aber in meiner Köderwahl recht eingeschränkt. Bis auf nen Prorex sammelte alles massenweise Kraut dort ein und hatte keinen Chatter dabei.


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Wie groß war denn da der Köder, wenn du eigentlich Hechte fangen wolltest?


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch   





Immerhin einen Fisch gab's...


----------



## rustaweli (21. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377766
> 
> Immerhin einen Fisch gab's...


Wie gesagt, Blinker, 22er Effzett. 
Dickes Petri!


----------



## keinangelprofi (21. Juni 2021)

Gefangen am WE mit so einem roten Gummifischchen mit Spinnerblatt
	

		
			
		

		
	





An der Größe arbeiten wir noch…


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juni 2021)

Ich freue mich, denn momentan läuft es nach wie vor echt gut.
Am Wochenende wieder gut gefangen. Sowohl die Stückzahl als auch bei den Größen.

Der schönste Zander vom Wochenende.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (25. Juni 2021)

So...... heute gehts nach Holland. Mal sehen was da so geht. 2 Tage fischen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal wieder ein nettes Foto posten


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Juni 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, denn momentan läuft es nach wie vor echt gut.
> Am Wochenende wieder gut gefangen. Sowohl die Stückzahl als auch bei den Größen.
> 
> Der schönste Zander vom Wochenende.
> Anhang anzeigen 377781


Das ist doch mal,.... ein richtig hübscher Zander............Petri !


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2021)

Nach drei kranken Angeltagen gestern mal wieder geschneidert. Wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt. 
Hier aber noch nen Nachtrag mit 1,12m vom Tag davor.





Grüße JK


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

Heute einen für meine Gewässer schönen Posenbarsch gefangen. 
Auf Gummi wollten die nicht richtig


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute einen für meine Gewässer schönen Posenbarsch gefangen.
> Auf Gummi wollten die nicht richtig
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378215​


Fischt Du eigentlich Deine LK ab und an? 
Petri!


----------



## Thomas. (26. Juni 2021)

ich war heute auch ein wenig Hechten mit Toten Köderfischen, 7Uhr am Wasser (Fluss) gewesen bis 8.30Uhr, der erste biss um 7.11 der letzte 8.21 von einem habe ich vergessen ein Foto zu machen, war aber ein kleiner um die 60cm, die anderen zwischen 70-80cm, alles Hungerhaken


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2021)

Das sieht nach Stress aus.  
Petri!


----------



## Thomas. (26. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Stress aus.
> Petri!


hatte was von Stress, des wegen habe ich aufgehört und einem Kollegen und dessen Tochter beim Döbeln zugeschaut, war wesentlich entspannter, Döbel sind ein wenig schwieriger zu fangen als so eine Hecht der sein Futter vors Maul geworfen bekommt oder langsam an ihm vorbei treibt.


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Fischt Du eigentlich Deine LK ab und an?
> Petri!


ja, die war auch dabei. Die ist sogar immer dann dabei wenn ich weiß das es auch Räuber gibt. Allerdings läuft es da noch nicht so rund bei mir.....
Hatte 4 Bisse, aber alle zu zaghaft. Den einen Barsch konnte ich dabei beobachten. Die bisse waren sehr vorsichtig und gingen stark auf den Schwanz. Hatte zu große Köder dabei. Sollte ich morgen nochmal hin gehen, kommen die kleineren Köder mit, wobei 7cm eigentlich nicht wirklich groß sind...


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hatte was von Stress, des wegen habe ich aufgehört und einem Kollegen und dessen Tochter beim Döbeln zugeschaut, war wesentlich entspannter, Döbel sind ein wenig schwieriger zu fangen als so eine Hecht der sein Futter vors Maul geworfen bekommt oder langsam an ihm vorbei treibt.


Dann laß uns kurzzeitig meine Dickköpfe gegen Deine Hechte tauschen. Nur bis zum Herbst.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> ja, die war auch dabei. Die ist sogar immer dann dabei wenn ich weiß das es auch Räuber gibt. Allerdings läuft es da noch nicht so rund bei mir.....
> Hatte 4 Bisse, aber alle zu zaghaft. Den einen Barsch konnte ich dabei beobachten. Die bisse waren sehr vorsichtig und gingen stark auf den Schwanz. Hatte zu große Köder dabei. Sollte ich morgen nochmal hin gehen, kommen die kleineren Köder mit, wobei 7cm eigentlich nicht wirklich groß sind...


Naja, denke auf Barsch kann man sich derzeit ruhig auf das Nahrungsangebot konzentrieren. Da passen 5-7 schon. 
Was sagst zu der Rute vom Gefühl und Verhalten her?


----------



## Thomas. (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann laß uns kurzzeitig meine Dickköpfe gegen Deine Hechte tauschen. Nur bis zum Herbst.


och nee, Döbel habe ich hier mehr als genug, und auch große  und Hecht ist hier wie am Rhein Grundel fangen wenn man weis wo sie stehen keine Kunst.


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, denke auf Barsch kann man sich derzeit ruhig auf das Nahrungsangebot konzentrieren. Da passen 5-7 schon.
> Was sagst zu der Rute vom Gefühl und Verhalten her?


Ich habe ja die Allround. 
Die ist auf dem ersten drittel ca. sehr weich. 10g anzujiggen sorgt schon für eine gute Biegung der Spitze. Wie sagte ein Kumpel mal, "immer wenn du Jiggst, denke ich du hast nen Biss".  Das gefällt mir tatsächlich nicht so gut. Für Köder wie die Spinnmad oder normale Spinner ist die Rute allerdings sehr gut. Mit Wobblern bin ich noch nicht wirklich warm geworden.
Ansonsten hatte die Rute bisher nur sehr wenig Fischkontakt. Die paar bisse kamen aber ganz gut rüber. Das Rückrad ist dafür umso straffer. Äste von ca. 20cm Durchmesser und 2m Länge konnte ich ohne echte Schwierigkeiten quer durch die Wetzlarer Lahn ziehen, natürlich mit Gefühl.
Was das Gefühl allgemein betrifft, muss ich erst mehr vergleichen. Ich angle ja noch nicht sooo lange und auf Räuber war ich bisher nicht so viel. Aber ich habe ja heute eine neue Rute bekommen, die eine extrem gute Übertragung haben soll. Da kann ich also bald mehr zu sagen.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy , danke! 
Welche, bin neugierig, hau raus! 
Aber ne starke Biegung bei 10Gramm finde ich zum Jiggen auch, naja... Bei mir am Fluss würde das nicht viel bringen. Ich meine, LK meint mit allround ja nicht eine Barsch Rute, welche Jiggen, Twitchen, Finesse usw kann, sondern spricht dazu von allround als Methode und Zielfisch Barsch/Zander. Danke für Dein Feedback! Schon das 2. die Tage. Stand kurz vor einem Kauf einer Cranke, auch Glück gehabt. 
Und nun bin ich gespannt auf Deine Neuanschaffung.


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Slappy , danke!
> 
> Aber ne starke Biegung bei 10Gramm finde ich zum Jiggen auch, naja... Bei mir am Fluss würde das nicht viel bringen. Ich meine, LK meint mit allround ja nicht eine Barsch Rute, welche Jiggen, Twitchen, Finesse usw kann, sondern spricht dazu von allround als Methode und Zielfisch Barsch/Zander. Danke für Dein Feedback! Schon das 2. die Tage. Stand kurz vor einem Kauf einer Cranke, auch Glück gehabt.
> Und nun bin ich gespannt auf Deine Neuanschaffung.


Ja, genau das ist sie. Sie kann alles für Barsch und Zander. Nur wenig davon wirklich gut. Rein intuitiv würde ich die Rute eher im Preissegment von 130-150€ ansiedeln. Viele haben bereits gesagt, und das betrifft auch wirklich nur die Allround, das man da in dem Preissegment deutlich bessere Ruten bekommt. Direkt bei Bullseye gäbe es auch welche die knapp drunter liegen aber besser sind. Aber bitte frag mich jetzt nicht welche. Hatte da nur mal ein Gespräch mit einem meiner Tackledealer. Er selber steht auf Westin. Besitzt aber auch eine LK und zwar die Hechtrute. Die nimmt er gerne für das Boot. 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Welche, bin neugierig, hau raus!


https://anglerboard.de/threads/raubfisch-stammtisch.349848/post-5179739


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist sie. Sie kann alles für Barsch und Zander. Nur wenig davon wirklich gut. Rein intuitiv würde ich die Rute eher im Preissegment von 130-150€ ansiedeln. Viele haben bereits gesagt, und das betrifft auch wirklich nur die Allround, das man da in dem Preissegment deutlich bessere Ruten bekommt. Direkt bei Bullseye gäbe es auch welche die knapp drunter liegen aber besser sind. Aber bitte frag mich jetzt nicht welche. Hatte da nur mal ein Gespräch mit einem meiner Tackledealer. Er selber steht auf Westin. Besitzt aber auch eine LK und zwar die Hechtrute. Die nimmt er gerne für das Boot.
> 
> 
> https://anglerboard.de/threads/raubfisch-stammtisch.349848/post-5179739


Ne Major, gratuliere. Benkei? Welches Modell?


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ist sie. Sie kann alles für Barsch und Zander. Nur wenig davon wirklich gut. Rein intuitiv würde ich die Rute eher im Preissegment von 130-150€ ansiedeln. Viele haben bereits gesagt, und das betrifft auch wirklich nur die Allround, das man da in dem Preissegment deutlich bessere Ruten bekommt. Direkt bei Bullseye gäbe es auch welche die knapp drunter liegen aber besser sind. Aber bitte frag mich jetzt nicht welche. Hatte da nur mal ein Gespräch mit einem meiner Tackledealer. Er selber steht auf Westin. Besitzt aber auch eine LK und zwar die Hechtrute. Die nimmt er gerne für das Boot.
> 
> 
> https://anglerboard.de/threads/raubfisch-stammtisch.349848/post-5179739


Jetzt genau gesehen.  
Viel Spaß und berichte bitte! 
Umgebaut...von unserem Prof?


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt genau gesehen.
> Viel Spaß und berichte bitte!
> Umgebaut...von unserem Prof?








Rischtisch


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Rischtisch


Wer sonst!   
Coole Sache Parker!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (28. Juni 2021)

Was wurde mit der Rute gemacht?
Wer ist der besagte Prof. und was kann er?

Ich habe vor rund einem Monat für mein Sohnemann die LK Hecht Rute gekauft. War hier lokal zu einem Hammer preis von 150€ zu haben.
Wir / er sind mit der Rute voll und ganz zufrieden. Eine 4000er Daiwa Legalis drauf.
Schöne, sehr leichte Kombi wie ich finde.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Was wurde mit der Rute gemacht?
> Wer ist der besagte Prof. und was kann er?
> 
> Ich habe vor rund einem Monat für mein Sohnemann die LK Hecht Rute gekauft. War hier lokal zu einem Hammer preis von 150€ zu haben.
> ...


Der Prof kann sehr gut mit Ruten. Hier wurde eine BC zur Spinning umgebaut. Aber Slappy oder der Prof kann mehr dazu sagen warum und dergleichen.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juni 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Wer ist der besagte Prof. und was kann er?


ja wer ist der Prof?,   und was kann er? ,


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Was wurde mit der Rute gemacht?
> Wer ist der besagte Prof. und was kann er?



Ich baue gelegentlich Ruten(auf oder um) oder repariere sie.
Hier sind ein paar Fotos von meinen selbstgebauten Ruten zu sehen:








						Rutenbau
					






					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

In diesem Fall habe ich aus einer Major craft Days DYC-652ML eine Spinnrute gemacht, da dieser Blank nicht als spinning Version verfügbar ist .
So sieht se jetzt aus.





Nun aber genug davon. Wir wollen ja den Fangtrööt hier nicht verwässern.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (28. Juni 2021)

Coole Sache. Schicke Stöckchen.
Ich behalte es mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (28. Juni 2021)

Es hat geklappt in Holland.
Erste mal in Holland angeln gewesen und dann hat es gleich am ersten Abend gerappelt.
Angeboten habe ich die Pike Bomb von SPRO.
Drauf gegangen ist ein mitte 70er Hecht, jedoch ziehmlich mager.

Durfte auch ratz fatz wieder schwimmen.
Man wie geil, der erste Drill auf meiner neuen Baitcaster.

Entschuldigt das blöde Gesicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Pike Bomb von SPRO.


Kenne ich gar nicht.
Hast mal n link?

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenne ich gar nicht.
> Hast mal n link?
> 
> Petri Heil!


Vielleicht meint er den Spro Pike Bomber, schöner Wobbler.


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2021)

Moin, also meine Meterhechtserie ist heute abgerissen.

War aber irgendwie gar nicht so schlimm.









Gab ne kleine Entschädigung mit 2,18m.





Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2021)

Petri jkc
Das ist ja mal ein Riese 
Glückwunsch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri !!!
Und Glückwunsch zu abgerissener  Meterserie …
Ich hoffe die Zweierserie hält noch etwas an …


----------



## ragbar (29. Juni 2021)

Für den Einsatz hinter solchen Fängen und dieser Resultate:
 Thumbs strong up
-@jkc-the fishing trooper!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kenne ich gar nicht.
> Hast mal n link?
> 
> Petri Heil!


Hier ist er









						4 Seika Pro Wobbler Pikebomb 10cm 44g - Kunstköder Set | Neptunmaster
					

Das Seika Pro Wobbler Pikebomb Kunstköder Set ist toll zum Hechtangeln und Welsangeln. Der Köder hat integrierte Rasseln und scharfe Drillinge.




					www.angeln-neptunmaster.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2021)

Ach von FTM.
Danke.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juni 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Es hat geklappt in Holland.
> [...]
> Durfte auch ratz fatz wieder schwimmen.


Mega, dickes Petri.
Und schön das du dich an die Niederländischen Regel und Sitten hältst und den Hecht wieder hast schwimmen lassen. 



jkc schrieb:


> Gab ne kleine Entschädigung mit 2,18m.
> Anhang anzeigen 378428


Wow - der Mega Hammer.
Dickes Petri. Aber so richtig!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2021)

jkc 
Dickes Petri zum Waller. Da hast Du aber aktuell einen richtig feinen Lauf. 
Aber wer geht wird eben auch belohnt.

Nicht das Du Depressiv wirst wenn jetzt mal ein paar Tage nur Fische <1m kommen.


----------



## Doanafischer (29. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, also meine Meterhechtserie ist heute abgerissen.
> 
> War aber irgendwie gar nicht so schlimm.
> Gab ne kleine Entschädigung mit 2,18m.
> ...


Boah ey, was ein Vieh! Fettes Petri!  Auf geschlepten Swimbait gefangen?


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2021)

Geschleppt auf einen Musky Mania Squirrely Jake in 13"


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> jkc
> Nicht das Du Depressiv wirst wenn jetzt mal ein paar Tage nur Fische <1m kommen.


Also nach den letzten Tagen fange ich auch einfach den Rest der Saison nix und sage am Ende immernoch: "Es war ne mega Saison!"


----------



## bobbl (29. Juni 2021)

Der Waller ist der Wahnsinn jkc. Die Köder, die du fischst sind aber auch nicht gerade filigran. Mit welchem Gerät angelst du?


----------



## świetlik (29. Juni 2021)

Große oder sehr große Petri jkc .
Kannst du auch kleine Fische fangen?


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Dank, Kombo war die Uli Beyer Baitjigger Swimbait bis 200g WG mit ner 61er ABU Toro Beast HS und 18kg Stroft GTP R.
> Damit brennt vom Boot nix an, die Kombo hat schon Schleimer bis 220cm souverän gebändingt...
> 
> Grüße JK


Gut diesmal, saß ne 61er Toro Winch drauf, aber ansonsten alles gleich.
Etwas mehr "Liftingpower" wären bei dem Fisch aber nicht verkehrt gewesen, da der genug Wassertiefe zur Verfügung hatte um sich einfach 10 Minuten unters Boot zu hängen.
Vorfach und Kleinteile so ab etwa 50kg Tragkraft, schwächstes Glied waren wie so oft die Haken, ist mir aber auch recht so, wenn das Material nachgibt, dann bitte so, dass der Fisch Köder und Schnur los ist.



świetlik schrieb:


> Kannst du auch kleine Fische fangen?


Meistens versuche ich es, so gut es geht, zu vermeiden.


----------



## świetlik (29. Juni 2021)

jkc 
Wenn man die bremse dicht macht aber so richtig , kann so ein Fisch dich ins Wasser ziehen? 
Wenn da was nicht nachgibt. 
Mensch vs. Wels 2m +


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2021)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen 220er auf nen geworfenen Köder beim Hechtangeln und da war der Biss eins mit einer brachialen Flucht, die Bremse hatte ich da so stramm, dass da bei einem kräftigen Anhieb keine Schnur abläuft und entsprechend spät konnte der Fisch Schnur nehmen, da brauchte ich tasächlich 1 bis 2 Sekunden um die Balance zurück zu gewinnen und ich will nicht ausschließen, dass man so unvorbereitet auch die Balance verlieren und fallen kann. Wenn man drauf vorbereitet ist und sicheren Stand hat aber ganz sicher nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn man nur halbwegs durschnittlich gebaut ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Juni 2021)

13" Köder....   ich bin froh wenn meine gefangenen Fische so groß sind


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> Hier sind die Gewinner des Monats April:
> 
> ...


Irgendjemand von euch schon das Paket erhalten?


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Zweierserie hält noch etwas an …



ich sag mal danke 








Der Biss war der Hammer; Direkt mit dem Einschlag in der Rutenspitze sah ich ich die Schwanzflosse an der Wasseroberfläche und im nächsten Moment explodierte da einfach alles und das Biest legte nen Headspin hin und schraubte sich dabei mit dem Schwanz voran zu 2/3tel Körperlänge in die Luft.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri aber sowas von ……
Ich hoffe deine Bilder schrecken die Badegäste etwas ab …

Ich glaube du brauchst bald ne Therapie, die Dinger machen ja richtig süchtig …
Meine Daumen bleiben für die Zweierserie noch weiter gedrückt  …


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

hier die Gewinner aus dem Juni:

ferox96
jkc 
Bravissimo

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei uns via Unterhaltung.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (2. Juli 2021)

Da ich diesen Monat auch nicht gewinnen durfte 
Fahre ich übers Wochenende wieder einmal nach Holland.

Mal schauen was dieses Wochenende am Haken hängt.
Drückt uns die Daumen.
Bis Montag.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich war am Wochenende auch wieder los.
Wenn ich eines gelernt habe... dann nicht auf den Wetterbericht hören. Samstag sollte es bewölkt sein. Also haben wir mein Boot auf einem Gewässer eingeweiht, wo es bei knallender Sonne nicht läuft... und was war? Knallende Sonne und so lief es auch.
Dennoch konnte ich einen Hecht fangen. Kein großer - aber ich habe mich gefreut... inklusive Gesichtskirmes.





Sonntag wollten wir eigentlich auch mit den neuen Boot raus und die Ems befahren.
Aber der Wetterbericht hat berichtet, dass es den ganzen Tag nur so aus Eimern gießen soll. Morgens gut am Regnen und Nachmittags richtig übel.
Also Ufer-Tour... und was war? Wir haben uns wieder bei strahlendem Wetter die Gesichter verbrannt ... Kannste dir nicht ausmalen.
Mein Kollege hat richtig gut abgeräumt, während meine Fische immer kleiner wurden (daher keine Fotos). Einen schönen Hecht konnte ich noch fangen, doch mit meinem Zielfisch - dem Barsch - blieb es aus. Bis auf den letzten Spot... da knallte mir dann doch noch eine 40+ Barsch drauf. Wochenende gerettet (auch wenn es nichts zu retten gab).


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Juli 2021)

Wieder einmal super Fische, Petri Dennis


----------



## rustaweli (5. Juli 2021)

Petri Dennis Knoll
und cooles Boot übrigens! Sag mal, ich verstehe das doch richtig und Du trainierst auch für YPC, oder?


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Schlank aber zählt   

Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (6. Juli 2021)

Gut zu sehen,daß die Mutti so fresh spreizt und "trockenrudert",die wird sich schnell erholen und wieder auf "Feindfahrt" gehen, gerade in dieser wärmeren Zeit ein schönes Zeichen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri Dennis Knoll
> und cooles Boot übrigens! Sag mal, ich verstehe das doch richtig und Du trainierst auch für YPC, oder?


Nein, ich mache beim YPC nicht mit. Ich bin bei keiner großen Marke, die dort Leute ins Rennen schickt und außerdem wäre ich da vermutlich die denkbar schlechteste Person, weil ich abseits meiner kleinen Gewässer im Sommer, kein guter Angler und ein noch schlechterer Wettkampf-Angler bin.

Aber ich habe mit jemanden trainiert der dort mitmacht, um eine andere Art der Angelei zu zeigen. Ich bin gespannt, ob es Erfolg gebracht hat.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Juli 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Nein, ich mache beim YPC nicht mit. Ich bin bei keiner großen Marke, die dort Leute ins Rennen schickt und außerdem wäre ich da vermutlich die denkbar schlechteste Person, weil ich abseits meiner kleinen Gewässer im Sommer, kein guter Angler und ein noch schlechterer Wettkampf-Angler bin.
> 
> Aber ich habe mit jemanden trainiert der dort mitmacht, um eine andere Art der Angelei zu zeigen. Ich bin gespannt, ob es Erfolg gebracht hat.


Ah ok, danke! Irgendwas hatte ich da im Kopf und lag ja nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379032
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379033
> 
> ...


Wo angelst Du ?
Beim Nachbarn im Gartenteich ?
Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich...................
War natürlich ein Scherz.
Petri Heil !


----------



## jkc (8. Juli 2021)

Also wenn ich mir das erste Bild angucke -habe ich kein Plan wie - aber ich habe ihn auf 99 gemessen. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Falls das ein Kieferabdruck da auf dem Rücken ist, hätte ich ja gerne noch den Verursacher getroffen.

Er war es jedenfalls sicherlich nicht:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. Juli 2021)

Man man man, schwer mit anzusehen.
Ich habe leider das Wochenende in Holland geschneidert, gestern Abend an meinem Hausgewässer versucht einen Hecht zu erwischen leider leer ausgegangen.
Werde versuchen heute Abend noch einmal anzugreifen dann aber mit leichtem Gepäck.
7-14gr maximal, leichte Barschrute, mal keine BC kombi.


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

Heute gab es endlich mal Barsch!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Juli 2021)

Moin,
hier einmal ein paar Eindrücke vom schönen Nordostseekanal und zwei schöne Zander gab es als Zugabe auch noch, Anglerherz was willst Du "Meer"


----------



## blumax (11. Juli 2021)

heut nach langen mahl wider ans wasser und der kleine kam raus


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (12. Juli 2021)

Am Wochenende, an der Hamme, auf einen Chatterbait.
So langsam steigern wir uns in der Größe


----------



## jkc (12. Juli 2021)

Petri, bei mir werden sie aktuell eher kleiner.

Ich glaube ich sollte mein Waller-Ansitzgelumpe einfach verkaufen.
Samstag auf Sonntag mal wieder auf die Bartträger angesessen, es raubte an der Oberfläche, aber Bisse gab's keine.

Am Nachmittag dann beim Hechtangeln, kaum ne Stunde gefischt und schon schleimte es wieder ordentlich.








Hechte hielten sich zurück, aber einen gab es dann doch noch.




Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, bei mir werden sie aktuell eher kleiner.
> 
> Ich glaube ich sollte mein Waller-Ansitzgelumpe einfach verkaufen.
> Samstag auf Sonntag mal wieder auf die Bartträger angesessen, es raubte an der Oberfläche, aber Bisse gab's keine.
> ...


Petri ! ,....die Tauchschaufel vom Nils -Master Wobbler, ist auch noch dran,alles gut.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2021)

Am Wochenende konnte ich dann endlich mein Boot richtig einweihen mit ein paar schönen Zandern und Barschen.
Sowohl in den Niederlanden als auch auf einem Deutschen Fluss hat es geklappt - ich freue mich


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Juli 2021)

Sers,

hier hat es geklappt! Foto machen, Spannung von der Schnur nehmen und dank angedrücktem Widerhaken schwimmt der Fisch ohne Landgang 





Hier hat es nicht geklappt der wollte einen Landgang! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (15. Juli 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Irgendjemand von euch schon das Paket erhalten?


Hi 50er-Jäger, ich habe bei der Verlosung im Mai gewonnen und auch noch keinen Preis erhalten. Den Verantwortlichen vom Forum bzw. der Redaktion kann ich keinen Vorwurf machen. Die haben sich auf meine Nachfragen immer schnell gemeldet und versucht, die Sache zu klären. Das Problem liegt wohl bei Zebco und deren Lieferverzögerungen. Darum kann ich auch allen anderen Verlosungs-Gewinnern nur raten: übt euch in Geduld, das kann dauern.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (16. Juli 2021)

Statusupdate:
Auto wird gepackt, gegen 11 Uhr gehts auf in die Niederlande.

Bis Montag liebes Forum.


----------



## Bootsy48 (16. Juli 2021)

Heute morgen verhaftet.... Auf den guten alten  EffZett.... 44cm


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. Juli 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Statusupdate:
> Auto wird gepackt, gegen 11 Uhr gehts auf in die Niederlande.



hoffentlich hast du n boot mit ....
auch in den nl ist chaos.


----------



## blumax (17. Juli 2021)

heut nachmitag ans wasser und die beiden kamen raus


----------



## DwarF (18. Juli 2021)

Moin,

die letzten Tage hatten es richtig in sich  .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2021)

Petri allen Fängern.

---

Ein paar der Fänge von den letzten beiden Touren.


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2021)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Kanal Zander.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (20. Juli 2021)

Moinsen,
ich bin in Holland, am Freitag Abend, erfolgreich gewesen.
90+ Hecht. Gut fett.
Nur leider lag mein Handy ausgeschaltet im Auto, somit konnte ich kein Bild machen.

Petri allen andern.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juli 2021)

Am Donnerstag rumpelte es ordentlich. 
Auf ein winziges Rotauge, biss dieser Prachtvolle Zander. 
In über 30 Angel Jahren erst der zweite Verwertbare Zander. Mit 88 cm und ca. 7 kg ein stattliches Tier.


----------



## ado (21. Juli 2021)

Ich war im April unter den glücklichen und hab auch noch nichts erhalten. 

Anglerisch geht gerade wegen Hochwasser nicht viel.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Juli 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Ich war im April unter den glücklichen und hab auch noch nichts erhalten.
> 
> Anglerisch geht gerade wegen Hochwasser nicht viel.


Hi ado, falls noch nicht geschehen, schreibe am besten eine PN an Elmar Elfers . Stehe schon seit einiger Zeit mit ihm in Kontakt. Er kümmert sich um unsere Fälle.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hi ado, falls noch nicht geschehen, schreibe am besten eine PN an Elmar Elfers . Stehe schon seit einiger Zeit mit ihm in Kontakt. Er kümmert sich um unsere Fälle.


Hallo zusammen!
Wir sind immer hinterher, Euch die Preise zu besorgen und dienen als Schnittstelle und manchmal auch als Puffer für Euren verständlichen Ärger, Ich habe jetzt noch mal eine Sammel-Mail verfasst und sie im cc auch an den Chef geschickt. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## ado (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo Elmar, 
Wir sind doch geduldige Leute  
Ärger gibt es bei mir da definitiv noch keinen. 
Aber schön zu hören dass ihr euch darum kümmert. 
Danke für euren Einsatz


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Juli 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar,
> Wir sind doch geduldige Leute
> Ärger gibt es bei mir da definitiv noch keinen.
> Aber schön zu hören dass ihr euch darum kümmert.
> Danke für euren Einsatz


Dem schließe ich mich an. Verärgert wäre ich, wenn ich für einen bestellten Artikel bereits bezahlt hätte und ihn einfach nicht bekomme. 

Allerdings kann sich diese Verlosung auch schnell zum PR-Desaster für Zebco entwickeln. Wenn die versprochenen Preise nicht ausgeliefert werden und sich der Sponsor dazu nicht äußert. Da hätte ein Statement von Seiten Zebcos durchaus positive Wirkung.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Juli 2021)

Die Antwort kam prompt. Wie so oft, sind es einfache Fehler mit großer Wirkung: Tippfehler in der EDV. Am Donnerstag gehen die Rute raus. Danke für Eure Geduld, Jetzt sollte es klappen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Juli 2021)

Ein seltener Gast im Forellenbach


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juli 2021)

Regenbogen Forelle


----------



## Bravissimo (22. Juli 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die Antwort kam prompt. Wie so oft, sind es einfache Fehler mit großer Wirkung: Tippfehler in der EDV. Am Donnerstag gehen die Rute raus. Danke für Eure Geduld, Jetzt sollte es k


Unsere Rute kam heute. Erstmal danke dafür. War eigentlich für meinen 10 jährigen Junior gedacht, aber jetzt haben wir eine Cast bekommen. Bin gespannt wie er sich anstellt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. Juli 2021)

Für mich ist die Verlosung vom Mai nun auch abgeschlossen. Die Rute kam heute unversehrt bei mir an. Vielen Dank an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben.


----------



## ado (23. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Verlosung vom Mai nun auch abgeschlossen. Die Rute kam heute unversehrt bei mir an. Vielen Dank an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben.


Auch bei mir ist der Aprilgewinn heute eingetroffen. 
Wenn es Zeit und Wasser zulassen hoffe ich bald auf das erste Fischbild mit der neuen Rute


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (23. Juli 2021)

Mein 9 jähriger Sohnemann kommt sehr gut mit meiner Zodias + Revo4 SX zurecht.
Wird schon klappen 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## DwarF (24. Juli 2021)

Moin,

und Petri an alle Fänger.
Gestern konnte ich einen "Mops" verzeichnen.


----------



## blumax (25. Juli 2021)

ich hab freitag auch den gewinn bekommen und gestern getestet und für gut befunden danke und die fische kamen raus


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juli 2021)

ich war auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs   

















@fish_j_on


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2021)

Geile Fische und super Fotos jvonzun !   

Darf man fragen in welchem Land oder welcher Region du die Fische gefangen hast?


----------



## Seele (27. Juli 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> ich war auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Er nun wieder..... Wahnsinn was du ablieferst. Fettes Petri dazu.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Juli 2021)

Puh,

bei solchen Bildern kommst überhaupt nicht krisenfrei durch den Sommer !

Grussen Michael


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juli 2021)

Von mir auch ein ganz dickes Petri, was für schöne Fische, Klasse und weiter so


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

wie gewohnt schöne Bilder mit tollen Fischen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> in welchem Land



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es das Land wäre, wo Led Zeppelin zum "Immigrant Song" inspiriert wurden.


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darf man fragen in welchem Land oder welcher Region du die Fische gefangen hast?


danke!

habe ein paar neue Gewässer in Island getestet. Nun suche ich für nächstes Jahr neue in Norwegen und Schweden und bin immer offen für Tipps


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juli 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> ich war auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs


hammer geile Fische!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


jvonzun schrieb:


> Gewässer in Island


 the land of the ice and snow,  the midnight sun where the hot springs flow


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2021)

Ich liebe es ja, wenn es neue Fotos von jvonzun gibt. Es sind nicht nur tolle Fänge, auch die Fotos allgemein finde ich toll. Eine Bereicherung für diesen Thread 

----

Das letzte Wochenende war Mal wieder so ein original Knollo Wochenende.
Zwei zähe Tage aber am Ende dann doch noch mit Fisch belohnt. Aber nicht ohne eine Portion Chaos dabei.

Samstags mit dem Boot los. Extra früh in der Nacht raus auf einem neuen Gewässer, einem schwierigen großen See.
Und zeitig gab es den ersten Zander, später sogar noch zwei Schniepelhechte. Sehr geil! Und vor allem sehr geil, es war mit dem Boot, mit dem wir schon gesunken waren und es frisch repariert ist. Das Vertrauen in das Boot war so langsam wieder da... so langsam... ja, bis der Motor den Geist aufgegeben hat. Aber man hat ja noch einen Außenborder... der nicht genug Batterie hat, um zurück zu kommen... also war paddeln angesagt -.-'
Heißt ja auch SPORT-Boot, schon klar...

Naja, nützt ja nichts. Irgendwann waren wir dann auch wieder im Hafen. Laune im Keller, dass bei zwei Bootstouren mit dem Boot (nicht meins) nur Drama ist. Aber aufgeben kommt für uns nicht in Frage und das Foto vom schönsten Fisch entschädigt und symbolisiert für mich genau eines: Nicht aufgeben! Und das tun wir gemeinsam nicht 






Sonntag sollte es dann eine Ufer Tour geben. Ich wollte Mal mein Spot-Hopping zeigen, wie ich es immer gerne betreibt und das dies ordentlich erfolgreich ist. Aber danach hat es überhaupt nicht ausgesehen, denn es lief nichts. Außer extrem schwüles Wetter. Da lädt man schon einen Freund ein, dass bei dieser Angelei zu dieser Jahreszeit es knallen wird und dann erwischen wir den Tag, an dem nichts geht 
Nach Mittag wurde es dann ein wenig besser und hier und da hat es dann noch Fisch gegeben. Genau genommen hatte ich sogar das Raubfisch Tripple voll. Von jedem Fisch einen, wovon dieser unter 40 Barsch der beste bei mir. Der Kollege durfte dann noch auf "Ansage" einen Hecht fangen. Ein Glück, wenn man gut versteckte Spots hat, wo es dann doch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit klappt. Und der andere Kollege hatte später noch einen 40er Barsch und mir ist ein End-40er (oder höher) an der Wasseroberfläche ausgestiegen... Wäre es doch nur von Anfang an so gut gelaufen, wie zum Schluss - kurz bevor wir zurück mussten 

Aber alles in allem will ich vor allem auch nicht diese beiden Angeltage missen. Das sind diese besonderen Erlebnisse, von denen man später noch erzählen kann... Und wenn ich eines gut kann, dann von meinen/unseren Missgeschicken erzählen. Über erfolgreiche Drills und Fänge zu sprechen, das können andere besser


----------



## świetlik (30. Juli 2021)

Schönen morgen Zander


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem Juli:

Bootsy48
DwarF
Hanjupp-0815 

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei uns via Unterhaltung.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. August 2021)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2021)

Wer saufen kann, der kann auch angeln.
Eigentlich war Angeln nicht geplant, da aufgrund einer gemütlichen Feierlichkeit ein wenig getrunken worden ist. Ich komme ja aus dem Emsland, da ist wenig... ein wenig anders definiert. Also habe ich den Sonntag zum ausnüchtern geplant. Kaum um 7 Uhr aufgestanden, direkt den Kollegen Bescheid gesagt, er soll mich doch zum Angeln abholen. 

Es war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Angeltag. Was komisch war. Egal wo wir gewesen sind, gestern wollten nur(!) Barsche beißen. Alle waren Mitte 30 und so einige davon (bis über 40cm) sind noch ausgestiegen. Viele Fische sind uns sogar ausgestiegen. Lediglich ein richtig fetter Zander hing kurz und ist dann ausgestiegen, weil ich kein Anhieb gesetzt habe, da auch ich erst spät gemerkt hab, dass einer dran hing  Aber egal, ein paar schöne Fische haben wir gefangen, einer toller Tag.


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder die Spinnrute ausgepackt.


----------



## Joeyhh (3. August 2021)

Feierabendhecht aus Småland


----------



## fritte (9. August 2021)

Waren am we ein wenig Fischen. Die Ausbeute 13 Zander 40-78cm 1 Ahland, 1 Hecht  Barsch ging gar nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2021)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern 

Während die letzten Wochen die Zander dominiert haben, einen der letzten Tage dann nur(!) Barsche gingen, waren es die letzten Tage fast nur Hechte und wenig Barsche oder Zander.
Waren drei tolle und jeweils komplett unterschiedlich laufende Tage am Wasser


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. August 2021)

Mann Dennis, da hast Du ja wieder ordentlich was gefangen,super. Auf Aale hast wohl kein Bock mehr


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Mann Dennis, da hast Du ja wieder ordentlich was gefangen,super. Auf Aale hast wohl kein Bock mehr


Danke dir.
Es gibt keinen Fisch, auf den ich nicht Bock habe 
Wenn es die Zeit zulassen würde, würde ich jeden Tag angeln und am liebsten auf alles, was Flossen hat. Da die Zeit aber begrenzt ist, klappt es mit anderen Fischarten nicht ganz so oft. Aber kommendes Wochenende wird wohl der Friedfisch im Vordergrund stehen, denke ich.


----------



## świetlik (9. August 2021)

Petri Dennis, 
Was für combo benutzt für die hechte?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Petri Dennis,
> Was für combo benutzt für die hechte?


Ich verwende für alle Raubfische bei meiner Angelei dieselbe Ruten / Rollen Kombi.

High Energy Z JIG 240cm / 12-45g und eine Shimano Stradic Rolle.


----------



## ado (10. August 2021)

So ich melde mich auch Mal wieder. Leider noch nicht auf eure Rute aber immerhin Mal wieder was vorzeigbares. 
Gestern Abend, nachdem der Höhe Wasserstand über den Tag etwas gefallen ist, und der Hund raus musste, noch für ne Stunde ans Wasser. 
Beim ersten Wurf gab es schon einen guten Biss der leider nicht hing. Aber ca. 30min später gab es dann auf volle Wurfdistanz in der Strömung einen satten Einschlag. 
Es war schnell klar wer sich da den Köder einverleibt hatte, da die Schwanzschläge in die Schnur sehr typisch waren. 
Allerdings dauerte es etwas bis der Fisch aus der Strömung kam und sich das erste Mal zeigte. 
Nach einem sehr schönen Drill an einer sehr leichten Rute könnte ich dann einen 1,05m langen Waller landen.


----------



## jkc (10. August 2021)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub.  









Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (11. August 2021)

Läuft irgendwie nicht sooo schlecht...


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. August 2021)

aaa geheimboot... verstehe.


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> aaa geheimboot... verstehe.


Geheimschuhe


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geheimschuhe


Sicherheitskampfsandalen   



jkc schrieb:


> Läuft irgendwie nicht sooo schlecht...
> Anhang anzeigen 382287




Dickes Petri, jkc


----------



## Stefanja1941976 (13. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefanja1941976 (13. August 2021)

Gefangen in der Elbe
Spinnfischen mit ein Keitech Farbe : Green Pumpkin Fire, 19 g.
1,07m und 12,5 Kg .


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2021)

Petri Heil.
So richtig erfreut guckst du aber nicht ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. August 2021)

Ich kenne es von meine Tochter:
_ "Papa, muss ich das machen?"
 _


----------



## magut (13. August 2021)

Wow- ganz dickes Petri


----------



## Seele (13. August 2021)

Stefanja1941976 schrieb:


> Gefangen in der Elbe
> Spinnfischen mit ein Keitech Farbe : Green Pumpkin Fire, 19 g.
> 1,07m und 12,5 Kg .
> 
> ...



Petri, den wirste wohl nicht mehr toppen


----------



## Stefanja1941976 (13. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil.
> So richtig erfreut guckst du aber nicht ?


12,5 Kg...


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. August 2021)

aaa Mehrgewicht.


----------



## sebbsN (14. August 2021)

Zwar mit 57cm nicht der größte, aber den Köderfisch direkt vor der Nase konnte er keine 3 Minuten widerstehen


----------



## jkc (15. August 2021)

Urlaubsabschlussangeln, 5 Minuten auf dem Wasser und rumsdibums:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Kurz darauf gab´s noch nen richtigen Trümmer; "nur" 105cm aber von der Statur eher 110. Mit Anhängsel im Kiemendeckel.






Vorfach wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, das Teil war direkt an ne dünne Mono von vielleicht 0,18mm oder so geknotet.
Hing wohl ne Weile.





Grüße JK


----------



## magi (16. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Urlaubsabschlussangeln, 5 Minuten auf dem Wasser und rumsdibums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut beeindruckend, was du hier ablieferst !!  Wenn da noch jemand von Glück reden sollte, kann das  höchstens das Glück des Tüchtugen sein!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. August 2021)

Ich würde eher sagen, Fuchs wir Mann nicht... Fuchs ist Mann und dann kommt natürlich die richtige Platzwahl, der richtige Zeitpunkt, das Können und natürlich auch die gewisse Portion Glück dazu, bzw Mann muss einfach los und dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen....


----------



## Peter117 (17. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, Fuchs wir Mann nicht... Fuchs ist Mann und dann kommt natürlich die richtige Platzwahl, der richtige Zeitpunkt, das Können und natürlich auch die gewisse Portion Glück dazu, bzw Mann muss einfach los und dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen....


Sicher, aber im Teich muss auch was rumschwimmen - ein paar mehr Hektar braucht man da schon.
Jede Pfütze geht da nicht...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. August 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen, mir war es leider nicht vergönnt so oft angeln zu gehen. Der Grund dafür ist das mein Boot dieses Jahr bereits zweimal angebohrt wurde und ich dementsprechend Arbeit damit hatte und wenig Zeit. Wenn man sich vorstellt das mir das jetzt in einem dreiviertel Jahr 3mal passiert ist und 15 Jahre davor nie, naja. Natürlich lässt man sich davon nicht abschrecken und sucht nach Lösungen ,komisch das passiert immer in der kalten Jahreszeit mit einigen anderen Faktoren die auf den Täter schließen lassen (leider nur Vermutungen bisher). So jetzt kann ich wieder auf unsere Räuber angeln einer davon folgt. 42iger Barsch dem noch weitere folgten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. August 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen Zanderhunter,top. Ich habe auch so einen See den ich in DK befische und da sind die Barsche in der Größe "Normal". Das Durchschnittsmaß liegt hier zwischen 45 und 50 cm, ich habe da noch nie kleine gefangen. Das Beißfenster ist immer 2 Stunden vor der Dämmerung, beim Aalangel und bei den Aalen sieht es genauso aus, da schwimmen sehr viele und wahre Monsterschlangen .......
Das mit dem Boot anbohren ist der Hammer, was ist bloß los in dieser Welt. Aber tröste Dich, das ist bei uns an der Ostsee nicht anders. Hier haben sich einige darauf spezialisiert die Bootsmotoren zu entwenden und die in der Bucht vor dem Campingplatz liegenden Schlauchboote anzustechen und an Land bei den Trailern die Reifen zu zerstechen.....


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2021)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Der Grund dafür ist das mein Boot dieses Jahr bereits zweimal angebohrt wurde und ich dementsprechend Arbeit damit hatte und wenig Zeit.


Als Provisorium und um den Tag zu retten, kann son bisschen Knet Epoxy Wunder wirken.
Selbst wenn nicht hundert pro dicht, aber einen Schöpfer wirst du haben?








						Wasserdichte 2k Epoxy Hochleistungs-Klebeknete - neu - grau - 56g
					

Knetfix 2 Komponenten Hochleistungs-Klebeknete von DIP-Tools ist ein robustes Multitalent mit unglaublich vielseitigem Anwendungsgebiet. Das Produkt lässt sich auf verschiedensten Oberflächen wie Keramik, Glas, Holz, Metall oder Beton zum Kleben, Füllen, Modellieren oder Abdichten verwenden...




					dip-tools.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## świetlik (20. August 2021)

zanderhunter-nz lass dir die Laune nicht verderben. Petri zum schönen Barschen.

Meerforelle 1959 
Du meinst bestimmt rinkobingfjord oder?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. August 2021)

Nein den meinte ich nicht, mein Jagdrevier liegt direkt hinter der Dänischen Grenze, Richtung Apenrade


----------



## świetlik (20. August 2021)

Meine zweite Angeln Karriere hat im Dänemark angefangen nach ca. 15 Jahre pause.
Habe damals Barsche um die 30cm auf ganz billigen Combo gefangen auf 3cm weißen Twister.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen Zanderhunter,top. Ich habe auch so einen See den ich in DK befische und da sind die Barsche in der Größe "Normal". Das Durchschnittsmaß liegt hier zwischen 45 und 50 cm, ich habe da noch nie kleine gefangen. Das Beißfenster ist immer 2 Stunden vor der Dämmerung, beim Aalangel und bei den Aalen sieht es genauso aus, da schwimmen sehr viele und wahre Monsterschlangen .......
> Das mit dem Boot anbohren ist der Hammer, was ist bloß los in dieser Welt. Aber tröste Dich, das ist bei uns an der Ostsee nicht anders. Hier haben sich einige darauf spezialisiert die Bootsmotoren zu entwenden und die in der Bucht vor dem Campingplatz liegenden Schlauchboote anzustechen und an Land bei den Trailern die Reifen zu zerstechen.....


Ist ja krass, die Größenordnung ist mir  nicht gegönnt gewesen der PB liegt bei 43cm , aber immerhin  ne schöne Größe. Ich komme ursprünglich auch von der Ostsee zwischen Wismar und Rostock am Salzhaff und kenne das schon von früher mit dem Bootsmotorenklau. Ein gutes hat das angebohrte gehabt dieses Jahr , ich habe tatsächlich ein zweites bekommen und dieses quasi kostenlos investieren musste ich  Arbeitsstunden und Material. Das gute daran ist das meine Lösung dem "Täter" nicht gefallen wird und am Ende nichts gebracht hat ,außer vllt. das dieser ein Glücksgefühl für den Augenblick hatte. Mehr dazu kann ich nicht schreiben da ja tatsächlich die Möglichkeit besteht das dieser hier mit liest.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als Provisorium und um den Tag zu retten, kann son bisschen Knet Epoxy Wunder wirken.
> Selbst wenn nicht hundert pro dicht, aber einen Schöpfer wirst du haben?
> 
> 
> ...


Auch dir danke noch einmal für deinen Ratschlag. Beim ersten mal dieses Jahr  haben es auch Gummidichtungen mit Schrauben und Muttern getan bei den Bohrlöchern etwa 1 Monat später 1Tag bevor das Eis weg war, gab es denn nochmal einige Bohrungen dazu. Ein gutes hat das angebohrte gehabt dieses Jahr , ich habe tatsächlich ein zweites bekommen und dieses quasi kostenlos. Investieren musste ich Arbeitsstunden und Material. Das gute daran ist das meine Lösung dem "Täter" nicht gefallen wird und am Ende nichts gebracht hat ,außer vllt. das dieser ein Glücksgefühl für den Augenblick hatte. Mehr dazu kann ich nicht schreiben da ja tatsächlich die Möglichkeit besteht das dieser hier mit liest.






Vorher


Jetzt Anka Nr.1


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. August 2021)

Mit diesem konnte ich letzte Woche wieder einen 43iger verhaften, komischerweise ist dieses Maß immer Endstand. Diesem folgten noch4 weitere schöne Barsche die mir letzendlich  aus der Hand gefallen sind.  Ich fische selbst auf Barsch mit Stahl (Flexonit Red 0,36mm) oder Knot 2 Kinky Titaniumspitze  mit 5,44 Kg Tragkraft, das dass auch gut ist zeigte mir ein 76iger Hecht am nächsten Tag an einem Barschspot. Petri euch allen und viel Spaß am Wasser. Ich begebe mich auch gleich dort hin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2021)

Der Hecht sieht ja ramponiert aus. Gibt es da Welse?


----------



## Peter117 (21. August 2021)

Heute ein Traum in Silber und Gold...
	

		
			
		

		
	









Topwater auf 7 cm Illex Water Monitor - die GT's des kleinen Mannes...


----------



## świetlik (21. August 2021)

Peter117 geht topwater auch bei Wind.
Wegen keine glatte Oberfläche?


----------



## Peter117 (21. August 2021)

świetlik es geht schon, Du siehst dann nur die kleinen Fische nicht. Nur bei richtig viel Wind arbeitet der kleine Stickbait nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## ado (22. August 2021)

Da immernoch sehr viel Wasser aus den Alpen kommt ist es mit dem Gezielten Fischen nicht gar so einfach. Zum Glück ist das Wasser wenigstens Glas klar. 
Und wenn da mit Gufi so garnix geht hilft oft der kleine 2er Meps weiter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. August 2021)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänge und der Wahnsinn, was für Granaten da teils aus dem Wasser gekommen sind 
Ein paar richtig schöne Fotos vor allem dabei.

----

Am Freitag bin ich nach Feierabend noch kurz mit meinem Mitbewohner und seinem Kleinen ans Wasser gefahren.
Es lief schwer aber wir haben noch zwei Barsche gefangen, wo von er einen drillen durfte 






Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren habe ich zusammen mit einen Freund bei Angler helfen Kindern einen gemeinsamen Angeltag mit Ploppi ersteigert. Alles für einen guten Zweck, was dem Kinderhospizdienst gespendet wird. Am vergangenem Samstag konnten wir diesen Angeltag endlich einlösen. Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal so viel Spaß hatte und so ehrlich und herzhaft gelacht habe. Das war ein so unglaublich schöner Angeltag. Das wir am Ende über 50 Raubfische im Boot hatten, wovon ich 13 (überwiegend Zander) fangen durfte, spielt nur eine Nebenrolle.


----------



## ado (23. August 2021)

Heute gab endlich den erhofften Waller für den Räucherofen. 
Bei steigendem Wasser fing der Trip nicht wirklich berauschend an. Es gab zwei Hechtnachläufer - beide gut 90+.
Kurz danach hab ich einen wirklich guten Fisch (müsste ein Waller gewesen sein) verloren. 
Die Erlösung ließ dann aber nicht zu lang auf sich warten und kam in Form des 70er Wallers. 
Und zur Feier des Tages gab es danach gleich eine schöne Dusche von oben und ich nass


----------



## jkc (24. August 2021)

Gestern gab´s nach einem Aussteiger nur einen Schneider, erster Biss heute brachte dafür versöhnliche 101.





Grüße JK


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Hecht sieht ja ramponiert aus. Gibt es da Welse?


So weit ich weiß sind dort keine Welse besetzt , aber da es einer der ersten Havelseen ist und nur ein See weiter unterhalb Welse beherbergt ist das nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## Joeyhh (24. August 2021)

Schöner Hecht aus dem Toftasjön in Småland .


----------



## jkc (25. August 2021)

3 Fische gab´s heute.




Also die 112 haben mich diese Saison zum fressen gern  - ist das 3. Mal diese Saison  (alles unterschiedliche Fische )
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2021)

Seesaiblinge aus grossen Tiefen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (26. August 2021)

jvonzun was möchtest du mit den bildern zeigen?
Sind es geplatzte Blutgefäße in den Flossen durch den zu schnellen Aufstieg?


----------



## jvonzun (26. August 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> jvonzun was möchtest du mit den bildern zeigen?
> Sind es geplatzte Blutgefäße in den Flossen durch den zu schnellen Aufstieg?



nein, die Flossen sehen immer so aus!


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> was möchtest du mit den bildern zeigen?


Die faszinierende Schönheit dieses Fischs ?

Dickes Petri für die unfassbaren Fänge der letzten Tage.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (26. August 2021)

Schön sind sie, keine Frage.
Da der Titel "aus großen Tiefen" angegeben war, dachte ich es soll eine Verbildlichung der Folgen, wenn man einen Fisch aus größeren Tiefen pumpt, sein.

My bad.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> nein, die Flossen sehen immer so aus!


Für jemand der Fische(Präparate) mit der Airbrush einfärbt, sind solche detailreichen Bilder Gold wert.
Überhaupt sind die Bilder vom Kollegen hier so ziemlich die Besten der hier im Thread gezeigten, für mich immer wieder Highlights!
Die gezeigten Pigmentflecken sind nur am lebenden, bzw. frisch toten Fisch zu sehen, denn sie verschwinden recht schnell, verlieren ihre Farbkraft und Kontrast.
Als Beispiel, wer schon mal eine Goldmakrele, Mahi Mahi abgeschlagen hat, sieht wie dem Fisch die Farbe in Sekunden weicht, sieht fast aus als ob das Licht ausgeht?
Auch schön zu sehen, die Liegeflecken bei einer toten Forelle, zeigen auch nur den biochemischen Verfall der Farbpigmente

Jürgen


----------



## świetlik (26. August 2021)

Schöne 40er Barsch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bis jetzt mein PB. Aus Wesser.


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2021)

War heut auch mal wieder am Rhein. 
Viele Bisse verkackt, aber so langsam kommen die Räuber in Fahrt am großen Fluss 
Ein besserer Barsch ging aber noch ans Band. 
Einfach schöne Fische diese Barsche


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. August 2021)

Petri und Glückwunsch zu den tollen Erlebnissen am Wasser. Letztes WE lief es eher bescheiden 4 halbstarke Barsche und das war es. Allerdings gab es eine Kuriosität bei einem bekannten der einen tollen Hecht von 107 cm verhaften konnte, jetzt kommt's. Meister Esox entpuppte sich als Gemüseverkoster und konnte 2 Maiskörnern an einem 4er Karpfenhaken am Grund  nicht widerstehen. Zielfisch klar verfehlt!!!




Leider gibt es nur das Foto das einigermaßen die Länge  erkennen lässt, wenn man die Glieder zählt.

Der Wahnsinn der immer schlimmer wird ist der Wetterbericht der eigentlich völlig umsonst geworden ist, da nicht ein Tag richtig vorausgesagt wird.
So auch gestern, zum Glück für mich. Da die Voraussage wieder einmal nicht stimmte, konnte ich noch ein paar Sachen am Vereinssee testen, dabei konnte ich diesen schönen 41 er Barsch zum Landgang überreden.






 Euch wünsche ich weiterhin tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser.

Grüße von der Seenplatte


----------



## Peter117 (29. August 2021)

Das nenne ich doch mal einen Rapfen...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Geil...


----------



## FischFreund84 (29. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich vergangenen Dienstag nach ewig langer Wartezeit endlich meine Fischerprüfung ablegen durfte, kann ich nun endlich das erste Mal in diesem Thread posten.

Hier ein kurzer Bericht meines ersten Angelausflugs:

Ich war gestern an der Bevertalsperre unterwegs. Mein erster selbstständiger Angelausflug, nachdem ich vorher nur wenige Male ein paar Freunde beim Ansitz begleitet hatte. Dabei hatte ich meine erste Angelrute, eine Quantum Spin von 2,70m Länge und mit einem WG von 19-76g. Davon ausgehend, dass dieser am besten zu Rute und Gewässer passt, wurde der Hecht zum Zielfisch auserkoren.
Leider gab es nur wenige sonnige Momente und ich stand die meiste Zeit im strömenden Regen. Dennoch hatte mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt und ich bin eine ganze Weile am Ball geblieben. Losgelegt habe ich mit einem Spinner, den ich dann leider an die Talsperre verloren habe, weil er sich wohl in einem Fels verhakt hat und ich das in meiner Aufregung für einen Biss gehalten und darauf mit einem Anhieb reagiert habe. Dann habe ich eine ganze Weile mit einem Wobbler gefischt.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld natürlich einige Videos gesichtet und Tipps engeholt, wie man Meister Esox am besten nachstellt. Vor Ort war ich aber relativ ratlos, da ich weder Krautfelder noch Schilfkanten oder Ähnliches finden konnte. Ein wenig kam mir die Talsperre wie eine riesige Badewanne vor. Schon lange komplett durchnässt wechselte ich dann irgendwann auf einen großen, goldenen Blinker. (So ein Effzett-Teil, auch wenn es wohl eine andere Marke war.) Auch damit ging erstmal nichts, bis ich plötzlich meinen ersten Fisch an der Angel hatte. Diesem folgten in kurzem Abstand dann noch zwei weitere. Damit galt mein erster Angelausflug für mich als erfolgreich und es ging klatschnass aber glücklich zurück nach Hause.

Heute Abend gibt es also Barsch.

Edit:

Rückblickend hätte ich den Kleinen ruhig nochmal schwimmen lassen können. Im ersten Moment kam der mir aber gar nicht mal so klein vor, was vielleicht der Euphorie geschuldet war. Und da Barsche hier ja kein Mindestmaß haben und ich mir dachte, dass der sich in der Pfanne schon gut macht, habe ich den zunächst gar nicht gemessen, sondern direkt mitgenommen. Die größeren beiden liegen bei 30cm. Keine Giganten, aber zusammen ergeben sie für meine Freundin und mich heute ein leckeres Essen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (30. August 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch FischFreund84 
Ich kann mich auch noch gut an meine ersten Ausflüge erinnern. Bin auch erst seit Anfang des Jahres im Besitz eines Fischereischeins.
Sehr cool, das du gleich Erfolg hattest, Petri.

Ich war gestern Morgen an meinem Heimgewässer.
Nach nicht einmal zehn Würfen hatte ich einen Fisch drauf, hat sich richtig gut angefühlt, ordentlich schwer.
Ich hatte Ihn schon zwei mal ran gezogen, dann verliere ich Ihn.
Köder eingekurbelt und begutachtet. Der Haken vom Jigkopf war aufgebogen.
So ein mist.

Ca. eine Stunde später sehe ich 3 Meter neben mir einen Fisch rauben.
Zum Glück war mein Köder nur wenige Kurbelumdrehungen von mir entfernt, schnell eingekurbelt und direkt angeschmissen.

2 Kurbelumdrehungen später, massiv Druck auf der Schnur, angehauen und gedrillt.
Heraus kam ein 66er Küchenhecht. Wurde filetiert und kommt heute zusammen mit einer großen Fuhre Forellen in den Räucherschrank.


----------



## Mikesch (30. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich zu spät, die Hechtfilets machen sich in der Pfanne besser, werden wahrscheinlich sehr trocken beim Räuchern.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (30. August 2021)

Mikesch Danke für den Tip, ich habe die Filets jedoch einiges vor den Forellen raus genommen.
Richtig schöne gold-braune Färbung bekommen und innen drinnen saftig weißes "Fleisch".
Sind wirklich wirklich gut geworden.

War nicht das letzte Mal. Den vorherigen Küchenhecht habe ich in Nuggets filetiert, dann durch Bierteig gezogen und anschließend fritiert.
Das war auch richtig nice. Dazu Knoblauch-Mayo und Bratkartoffeln.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. August 2021)

Ja habe ich auch schon als Nuggets in Filet gemacht. Habe dem Pike aber die Haut abgezogen und festgestellt das es um Längen besser schmeckt und seit dem wird bei mir immer die Haut abgezogen, da erspart man sich diesen ...... Geschmack, ist mein Empfinden....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem August:

Peter117
Stefanja1941976
Joeyhh 

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei uns via Unterhaltung.


----------



## blumax (4. September 2021)

heut morgen mahl ans wasser


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2021)

Chatterbait Erstausflug.


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2021)

Einer von 8 Stück von heute morgen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





blumax so ein schönen wobler habe ich auch, der bring Fisch.


----------



## jkc (4. September 2021)

Petri Leute, Ostwind scheint nix auszumachen was?   












Grüße


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. September 2021)

Gestern ist es endlich so weit gewesen, ich habe meinen aller ersten Zander gefangen.
Was ein Bulle.
75cm, 3000gr. 
Was ein geiler Drill, bisher immer nur von den Kopfstößen gelesen, gestern dann selber einmal gespürt.


----------



## Snâsh (7. September 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Gestern ist es endlich so weit gewesen, ich habe meinen aller ersten Zander gefangen.
> Was ein Bulle.
> 75cm, 3000gr.
> Was ein geiler Drill, bisher immer nur von den Kopfstößen gelesen, gestern dann selber einmal gespürt.


Petri zum ersten Zander. Ich finde meist den Biss viel besser als den Drill an sich..... Leider beißen die bei mir hauptsächlich auf Wobbler und hängen sich nur rein. Ich vermisse die Tocks schon ganz gewaltig :-(


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. September 2021)

Ich weiß was du meinst mit rein hängen, so erging es mir bisher mit meinen Hechten.
Der Zander gestern Abend hat wirklich ordentlich rein gescheppert, von jetzt auf gleich Rute krum. (LK + Bullseye - Zander / Hecht)
Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend wieder los komme, kann süchtig machen...


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Zander. Ich finde meist den Biss viel besser als den Drill an sich..... Leider beißen die bei mir hauptsächlich auf Wobbler und hängen sich nur rein. Ich vermisse die Tocks schon ganz gewaltig :-(


Dann mehr mit Gummi fischen, dann beissen sie auch wieder öfter drauf. 
Mit ist das Wobbeln auf Zander auch mittlerweile zu langweilig geworden.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. September 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen am Wochenende gab es bei mir auch wieder eine kleine Barschparty.


----------



## Snâsh (8. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann mehr mit Gummi fischen, dann beissen sie auch wieder öfter drauf.
> Mit ist das Wobbeln auf Zander auch mittlerweile zu langweilig geworden.


Da hast du absolut Recht, aber im Vergleich fange ich bei uns im dunklen halt wirklich, dieses Jahr genau, 17x so viele Zander auf Wobbler als beim klassischen Jiggen.
Einfach am leichten Kopf durchleiern hat ja auch nichts mit Jiggen zu tun.
Dementsprechend ist es schwer umzustellen.
Es steht halt dieses Jahr wirklich 17 zu 1 für den Wobbler. Einfach traurig


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2021)

wieso denn traurig?
Nur der monotonie halber? um einfach mal wieder eine andere methode gefischt zu haben, traurig?

vernünftig laufende und toll aussehende wobbler machen doch auch spass zu führen.
ich finde es sogar angenehmer mit flach laufenden wobblern über den steinen zu fischen.
ab und an (gerade wenn man eine neue stelle anfährt) ist es doch schon materialschlachtend....blöde Steinpackung 

17 - 1 ist auf jeden Fall ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (9. September 2021)

Guten Morgen, gestern ging es nach Feierabend wieder auf dem See und die Barsche sind momentan gut drauf. Was mit Chatterbaits möglich ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Wichtig ist die Barsche finden und bei der Köderführung experimentieren. Die Durchschnittsgröße ist auch sehr gut , ich benutze fast nur 5 inch große Trailer.
Leider sind mir die 4 schönsten Barsche am Ende aus der Hand gefallen . Petri und schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser wünsche ich euch.

















Eine kleine Anmerkung noch, ich sage mir immer "respektiere die Natur ,dann gibt sie dir etwas zurück". Deshalb fallen mir auch hin und wieder schöne Fische aus der Hand , denn auch wir können der Natur etwas zurück geben.


----------



## DenizJP (10. September 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich vergangenen Dienstag nach ewig langer Wartezeit endlich meine Fischerprüfung ablegen durfte, kann ich nun endlich das erste Mal in diesem Thread posten.
> 
> ...


Petri zu den Barschen!

Die ersten Fische mitnehmen ist schon in Ordnung in meinen Augen 

PS: mein allererster Fisch auf Spinnrute letztes Jahr war ein 70er Rapfen. Als Unwissender hab ich ihn auch tatsächlich mitgenommen und verwertet.................

seitdem bekomme ich immer wacklige Knie und die Fische rutschen immer wieder zurück...so ein Pech auch...


----------



## fireforget (10. September 2021)

Bin wieder zurück vom 3 Tagesausflug an die Havel. Wahrscheinlich durch das Sommerwetter ging Raubfischmäßig nicht allzu viel. Dieser schöne Barsch hat jedoch meinen 4er Mepps voll genommen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. September 2021)

Hel,

heute musste ich mit der Regierung sparzieren gehen und da bei uns hinter dem Haus eine Parkanlage mit einem Bach ist sind wir da entlang flaniert.
Sie mit dem Elektrorollstuhl die Wege unsicher gemacht und ich habe mich da am Bach abgemüht. Es war Nachmittag, pralle Sonne, Völkerwanderung, Kinder planschten am Wasser und Eltern haben gegrillt und einige haben wie selbstverständlich den Müll liegen lassen ! Habe eigentlich mit null Fischen gerechnet aber konnte dann doch tatsächliche einige Fischlis mit UL-Flitsche fangen. Die Größe war sehr sehr bescheiden um die Handlänge oder etwas drüber 

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (13. September 2021)

Hechte zicken aktuell etwas, aber auf die bärtigen Schleimer ist Verlass.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2021)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.
Ich war ja ein wenig Abwesend in letzter Zeit, schön das es hier in der Zeit viele Fänge gegeben hat 

---

Am Vergangenehm Wochenende war ich beim Tock Fiction Festival und bin mit meinen Fängen sehr zufrieden. Besser als im Vorjahr, bei dem ich 3 Tage am Stück geschneidert hab


----------



## Peter117 (14. September 2021)

Dennis Knoll immer schöne Fotos von Dir - macht Spaß die anzuschauen...


----------



## świetlik (14. September 2021)

Hallo, einer von heutigen Zander.
 Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

Bachforelle 77cm


----------



## feko (15. September 2021)

Petri Professor!
Sie hat wunderbare Flossen,
Kommt sie aus einem Naturgewässer?
Ein Traumfisch. 
Und noch eine Frage habe ich... Was hast du denn da für eine Rute?
Vg


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

Ja Naturgewässer. Die sind selten dort aber ab und an wird mal eine gefangen.
Nach 40 Jahren an dem Flüsschen war ich nun mal dran(danke Petrus!).

Die Rute ist eine Daiwa Luvias 2,70/40gr.. Rolle ne Daiwa Theory 3000.

Dachte erst an einen guten Hecht im Drill aber dann tauchte die Überraschung auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2021)

Sowas ist wahrlich eine super Überraschung!
Wunderschöner Traumfisch und dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2021)

Traumfisch, Fisch des Lebens, kein Superlativ kann so einen Fang beschreiben . Für sowat fliegen jede Menge Leute um die Welt und verbraten dabei Mengen an Kerosin und Tausende von Euros, der Prof. fängt diese Maschine im Wiesenbach vor der Haustür, einfach hammergeil ! Ich würde jetzt tot daneben liegen, weil ich einen Herzinfarkt bekommen hätte .
Deshalb ein Riesen , heute darfst du ruhig mal ordentlich einen heben .


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

Danke. Mach ich.


----------



## Peter117 (15. September 2021)

Mein August-Gewinn ist heute angekommen - das ging ja flott.
Vielen Dank, Jungs...


----------



## Joeyhh (15. September 2021)

Der Herbst kommt...gruß aus Schweden


----------



## phirania (16. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bachforelle 77cm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385192
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2021)

Petri Leute, 3 Fische gab's heute.














Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (16. September 2021)

Petri Joschka. 
Zählt für dich ein Fisch unter einem Meter  als ganz oder halb?  

Petri  an  alle.  
Jetzt kommt zeit für große Fische,


----------



## jkc (16. September 2021)

Danke, man flacht schon ab und so ein Tag wie heute, mit 3 Fischen um die 90, fühlt sich irgendwie anders an, als noch vor der Saison.
Aber ich sag mal so ab 80cm kann man schon voll zählen.


----------



## świetlik (17. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Aber ich sag mal so ab 80cm kann man schon voll zählen.


Dann hoffe ich dass ich noch ein ganzes Fisch diesem Jahr fange. 
Ich weiß dass die da sind.


----------



## Fattony (17. September 2021)

Lang lang ist es her. Die Donau ist ein schwieriges Gewässer. In Österreich hat sie, ich zitiere Andal, Badewannenformat. Keine Buhnen, Schifffahrt... Wirklich schwierig. 26 Mal war ich dieses Mal auf der Donau und heute präsentiere ich euch meinen ersten Fisch. Ich könnte gerade nicht stolzer sein. Das beinahe erloschene Feuer ist gerade wieder entfacht und brennt lichterloh. Schwer in Worte zu fassen wie viel mir dieser Fisch bedeutet. Ich war am verzweifeln.

Tight Lines!

Toni


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. September 2021)

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Gestern versuchte ich meinen kleinen Vereinssee(18ha) einen Räuber zu entlocken, dabei gab es nur einen Nachläufer in Form eines etwa 25cm langen Hechtes der mir trotz eines Schneidertages ein lächeln ins Gesicht zauberte. Da ich den See umrundete hatte ich eine Gratis Sportstunde.Jetzt ein kleines Statement zu :


Fattony schrieb:


> Lang lang ist es her. Die Donau ist ein schwieriges Gewässer. In Österreich hat sie, ich zitiere Andal, Badewannenformat. Keine Buhnen, Schifffahrt... Wirklich schwierig. 26 Mal war ich dieses Mal auf der Donau und heute präsentiere ich euch meinen ersten Fisch. Ich könnte gerade nicht stolzer sein. Das beinahe erloschene Feuer ist gerade wieder entfacht und brennt lichterloh. Schwer in Worte zu fassen wie viel mir dieser Fisch bedeutet. Ich war am verzweifeln.
> 
> Tight Lines!
> 
> Toni


Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang. Hier zeigt sich mal was  unser Hobby bedeutet, es geht nicht darum jeden Tag die fetten und Masse an Fische zu landen , sondern die Natur in der sich unsere Gewässer befinden kennen zu lernen. Die verschiedenen Jahreszeiten, die Tierwelt die uns manchmal tolle Erlebnisse zeigt und natürlich unser natürlicher Jagdtrieb, der Natur etwas zu entlocken. So wie du die Donau in deiner Region beschreibst geht es vielen Vereinssee - Anglern, hier liegen "Fluch und Segen" nahe beieinander. Meiner Erfahrung nach geht man 5mal Schneider nach Hause und beim sechsten mal tockt es und genau diese Verhältnismäßigkeit macht es so spannend nicht zu wissen wann der Erfolg sich einstellt. Und dieses Gefühl wenn der Einschlag kommt ist so Adrenalin geladen das nach der Landung des Fisches die Knie zittern.
Jetzt kommt das Gefühl der Belohnung das sich die Hartnäckigkeit ausgezahlt hat und zugegeben hat diese Angelei Suchtpotenzial. Ich persönlich unterscheide zwischen Vereinsseen und Produktionsgewässern in meinem Fall die  Seen der Seenfischerei Obere Havel https://www.fischerei-wesenberg.de/gewaesserkarte/.
Diese sind für mich einfacher zu befischen. In einem der großen Seen habe ich ein Bootsliegeplatz mit einem Ruderboot Typ Anka4 , auf diesem ist es wesentlich einfacher beißwillige Fische zu finden, auch wenn es Schneidertage gibt. Und doch sieht es mich immer mal wieder an die Vereinsseen , da sie eine größere Herausforderung darstellen. 
Euch weiterhin tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser und Grüße von der Seenplatte.


----------



## Fattony (19. September 2021)

Fattony schrieb:


> Lang lang ist es her. Die Donau ist ein schwieriges Gewässer. In Österreich hat sie, ich zitiere Andal, Badewannenformat. Keine Buhnen, Schifffahrt... Wirklich schwierig. 26 Mal war ich dieses Mal auf der Donau und heute präsentiere ich euch meinen ersten Fisch. Ich könnte gerade nicht stolzer sein. Das beinahe erloschene Feuer ist gerade wieder entfacht und brennt lichterloh. Schwer in Worte zu fassen wie viel mir dieser Fisch bedeutet. Ich war am verzweifeln.
> 
> Tight Lines!
> 
> Toni


Aahhhh..


----------



## fishhawk (19. September 2021)

Hallo,


Fattony schrieb:


> 26 Mal war ich dieses Mal auf der Donau und heute präsentiere ich euch meinen ersten Fisch. I


Respekt vor Deiner Ausdauer und Glückwunsch zum Fang.

Ich bevorzuge auch Gewässer, wo es eher weniger Fische / Fangtage gibt.  Da herrscht dann i.d.R. auch weniger Angeldruck.

Dafür hat man dann meist bessere Chancen auf besondere Fische und lernt die einzelnen Fänge  auch  mehr zu schätzen.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Etwas später gab es noch einen weiteren Hecht in fast der gleichen Größenordnung; Foto gibt´s aber leider nur vom leeren Kescher.




Ich war mit dem frei hängenden Drilling beim keschern am Kescherrand hängen geblieben und habe da den Fisch schon verloren gesehen. Normalerweise ist der Fisch dann weg, wenn sowas passiert, aber irgendwie habe ich den Fisch doch in den Kescher bekommen, obwohl die am Kescherrand hängend nochmal gut getobt hat.
Naja, dadurch hing der Kopf im Kescher dann aber so uncool über der Wasseroberfläche, weswegen ich schnellstmöglich abgehakt habe, das hat sie mir dann mit nem Raketensprung in die Freiheit gedankt.

Grüße JK


----------



## javi (20. September 2021)

Nach laaaaaaaanger Durststrecke gab es gestern diesen 38er aus dem WDK.
VG Martin


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. September 2021)

Gestern gab es genau einen Biss. Aber diese 86 er Dame hat dafür ordentlich zugepackt.


----------



## Slappy (20. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385514
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385515
> 
> ...


Was bitte ist das für ein Köder?


----------



## jkc (20. September 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was bitte ist das für ein Köder?


Welcher? Auf den Bildern sind 2 Köder. 
Ich denke Du meinst den Gummifisch auf dem Bild mit dem Wels? Die Frage danach kam die Tage schonmal per PN...Das ist ein Savage Gear Herring Shad an einem DAM Schleppsystem.
Vorteile gegenüber den ASO-Systemen ist ganz offensichtlich der Preis, der drehbare Haltedorn der die Montage erleichtert und für meinen Geschmack die deutlich größere Schaufel; Nachteil ist die Öse in die man eigentlich keinen Karabiner rein bekommt, aber wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen, schafft ein Sprengring das Problem aus der Welt.
Bemerkenswert auf dem Bild ist der Haltedorn, der eigentlich in die Kehle des Gufi gehört und vor allem die Tatsache, dass der sichtbar ist, trotz des Kabelbinders der über den Rücken verläuft und das verhindern sollte. Ich habe mehere Minuten gebraucht um den wieder richtig zu platzieren. Mutmaßlich wäre der Gufi ohne die anderen beiden Kabelbinder (oder mindestens einen davon) verloren gegangen, das ist ein riesiger Schwachpunkt dieser Systeme, ohne zusätzlicher Sicherung überleben die wenigsten Gufis den Drill. Es gibt die von ASO auch fertig am Gufi montiert zu kaufen, aber ich prophezeie jedem, der das so ohne zusätliche Sicherung fischt, dass er keine 3 Fische damit fangen wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (20. September 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> aber ich prophezeie jedem, der das so ohne zusätliche Sicherung fischt, dass er keine 3 Fische damit fangen wird.


Das ist vermutlich von den Verkäufern auch so gedacht?


----------



## Slappy (20. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Welcher? Auf den Bildern sind 2 Köder.
> Ich denke Du meinst den Gummifisch auf dem Bild mit dem Wels? Die Frage danach kam die Tage schonmal per PN...Das ist ein Savage Gear Herring Shad an einem DAM Schleppsystem.
> Vorteile gegenüber den ASO-Systemen ist ganz offensichtlich der Preis, der drehbare Haltedorn der die Montage erleichtert und für meinen Geschmack die deutlich größere Schaufel; Nachteil ist die Öse in die man eigentlich keinen Karabiner rein bekommt, aber wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen, schafft ein Sprengring das Problem aus der Welt.
> Bemerkenswert auf dem Bild ist der Haltedorn, der eigentlich in die Kehle des Gufi gehört und vor allem die Tatsache, dass der sichtbar ist, trotz des Kabelbinders der über den Rücken verläuft und das verhindern sollte. Ich habe mehere Minuten gebraucht um den wieder richtig zu platzieren. Mutmaßlich wäre der Gufi ohne die anderen beiden Kabelbinder (oder mindestens einen davon) verloren gegangen, das ist ein riesiger Schwachpunkt dieser Systeme, ohne zusätzlicher Sicherung überleben die wenigsten Gufis den Drill. Es gibt die von ASO auch fertig am Gufi montiert zu kaufen, aber ich prophezeie jedem, der das so ohne zusätliche Sicherung fischt, dass er keine 3 Fische damit fangen wird.
> ...


Vielen Dank. 
Ja, genau die Kombi meinte ich. Da ich noch nie Schleppen war, kannte ich diese Systeme überhaupt nicht


----------



## Dawosch (21. September 2021)

Nach super vielen Tagen am Rhein ohne Erfolg hat es doch endlich geklappt.
An der Strömungskante stand dieser Rapfen und hat sich meinen Köder einverleibt.
Ich dachte erst, dass ich einen Hänger habe, da sich der Fisch kein Stück bewegt hat. Plötzlich schoss er dann los.
Echt ein Wahnsinn, wie viel Kraft diese Tiere haben.

Er schaut etwas genervt in die Kamera. Hatte sich wahrscheinlich über nen köstlichen kleinen Snack gefreut.


----------



## jvonzun (25. September 2021)

lange hat es diesen Monat gedauert, bis wieder ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch gebissen hat


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> lange hat es diesen Monat gedauert, bis wieder ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch gebissen hat


Hallo,

Petri Heil. Ist das ein Schweizer Namaycush?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jvonzun (26. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri Heil. Ist das ein Schweizer Namaycush?
> 
> ...



danke!
ja,der ist aus der Schweiz.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. September 2021)

Aaahhhhh tut das der Seele gut!

Nach gefühlt einem Jahrhundert endlich mal wieder anschaubarer Fisch. Gestern bin ich trotz angesagtem Regen raus und pünktlich als ich auf dem Boot saß ließen die Wolken ihren Ballast in Abständen dann auch ab. Aber selbst bei so einem Wetter sind noch SUP-sler unterwegs und einer sogar Splitterfaser nackt auf seinem Brett  also Leute gibts. Zwischendurch konnte ich im flachen Wasser ein großen Trupp Klodeckel sichten, drei schönen Schuppis und ne Monsterschleie die ich erst als Karpfen einschätzte!

Grussen Michael

Edit: Das ich den größten Hecht mit 92 cm gar nicht fotografiert habe ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen


----------



## Localhorst (28. September 2021)

nach ca. 3 Jahren mein erster Hecht am kleinen Vereinssee. Und 30 min. später kam sogar noch der zweite...juhu


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2021)

Localhorst schrieb:


> nach ca. 3 Jahren mein erster Hecht am kleinen Vereinssee. Und 30 min. später kam sogar noch der zweite...juhu



Na dann Petri Heil dazu !


----------



## bobbl (29. September 2021)

Endlich mal wieder ein Fisch


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. September 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> lange hat es diesen Monat gedauert, bis wieder ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch gebissen hat


Was für ein schöner Fisch, dickes Petri von mir


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Hand Landung - Respekt.
Kescher am back ist just for fun.


----------



## fishhawk (30. September 2021)

Hallo,


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Kescher am back ist just for fun.


Ne, das ist dort Pflicht.

Allerdings steht in der Karte nur was von "mitführen", ergo aus meiner Sicht keine Pflicht zur tatsächlichen Nutzung.


----------



## bobbl (30. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hand Landung - Respekt.
> Kescher am back ist just for fun.



Der Kescher am Rucksack ist für die Situationen gedacht, in denen er einen Vorteil bietet.
Wenn mir ein Hecht vor den Füßen drauf knallt und ich ihn greife, bevor der kapiert, was los ist, dann brauche ich keinen Kescher.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Oktober 2021)

Heute früh hat es bei mir auch wieder geklappt.
Heraus gekommen sind diese zwei hübschen Barsche.

Einen dritten Fisch hatte ich auch drauf, ist jedoch ausgestiegen.
Das alles in 1,5h angeln.

Mal so, dann so...verrückt...


----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2021)

Mit 55 nicht der Größte, aber morgens mal kurz vorm Bäcker noch am NOK bei "Sonnenaufgang" eben mal abgegriffen

gruß degl


----------



## Finke20 (3. Oktober 2021)

Mal nach langer Zeit wieder ein etwas besserer Barsch, von heute Vormittag., Köder ist ein SpinMad 10g gewesen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem September:

fireforget
Dawosch
Localhorst

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei mir via Unterhaltung.


----------



## sebbsN (4. Oktober 2021)

Beim einholen des KöFi hat ein 60er Hecht zugeschlagen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Oktober 2021)

Hoi,

erstes Herbstgold aber läuft, bis auf ein paar Ausreißer, weiter sehr bescheiden!
Bin zwar nur eine Stunde unterwegs gewesen aber es läuft einfach nicht rund!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Oktober 2021)

BOOAAHH,
Wahnsinn was da wieder für Fische rausbekommen sind. 
Dickes Fettes Petri an alle und über einen 55er  Zander, hätte ich mich auch sehr gefreut, war aber in meinem Fall ein 65er Hecht.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2021)

Von mir mal wieder ne Regenbogen Forelle. 




Grüße Michi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2021)

So ein Herbsttag ist einfach was schönes!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Oktober 2021)

Toller Barsch.   
Petri Heil.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Toller Barsch.
> Petri Heil.


Petri Dank!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (12. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen,
heute gab es einen Dienstag-Nachmittags Hecht.
66er
Schnelles Foto und wieder rein.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (13. Oktober 2021)

Weil es gestern Abend so schön war, bin ich heute früh gleich wieder los gezogen.
Heraus kam dieser 55er Hecht.
An einer L-Rute mir 7gr. Jig und ~5cm GuFi.

Nun verzog es, Regen kam auf und wir (Frau und ich) sind wieder nach Hause.
Heisser Kaffee und Home Office.

So kann der Tag starten.


----------



## derDave (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

hier mein erster Hecht, am 01.10.21 auf 7,5cm Lieblingsköder im Kölpinsee mit ca 85/90cm auf der 10-30g Rute beim Barschangeln


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen,

bin seit Montag spät abends wieder in Deutschland.

Gestern gleich angetestet ob es hier noch Hechte gibt.
Immerhin konnte ich den Schneider vermeiden.





Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Oktober 2021)

War mal op jück,  fürn Stündchen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Oktober 2021)

Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (16. Oktober 2021)

Moin alle zusammen,
heute früh wieder unterwegs gewesen.
Heraus kam dieser schöne 60er Zander.

Auf Crazy Flapper am Free-Rig.
Auf meine neue, gestern gekaufte Shimano Zodias 286ML.
Gleich vernünftig eingeweit.

Ich besitze ja schon die Zodias 172H und bin von den blanks begeistert.
P/L-Technisch kann man da rein garnix bei falsch machen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (17. Oktober 2021)

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Hier lief es eher schleppend , doch jetzt geht es langsam los in die Herbstsaison  und die Fische beißen.  Nach ein paar kleineren Hechten klappte es gestern früh endlich mal wieder mit einem größeren Fisch und einen Adrenalin Drill.


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2021)




----------



## fishhawk (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich würde zwar dem Bild nach auf einen europäischen Huchen tippen, aber bei Jon ist man ja nie wirklich sicher, wo auf der Welt er gerade in anglerischer Mission unterwegs ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Oktober 2021)

Da er das Bild als Huchen hochgeladen hat, sollte es wohl ein Huchen sein.


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde zwar dem Bild nach auf einen europäischen Huchen tippen, aber bei Jon ist man ja nie wirklich sicher, wo auf der Welt er gerade in anglerischer Mission unterwegs ist.



ist ein Österreicher  , die Sibirienreise mussten wir leider absagen


----------



## blumax (18. Oktober 2021)

nach langen mahl wieder ans wasser gekommen kamen die beiden fische raus der zander 64 und die forelle 46


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2021)

Moin moin,
war heute mal an der Lenne, in Werdohl,  unterwegs.
Meine Frau und meine beiden Töchter, sind in Sundern reiten, also was macht der Vatti ?
Angeln natürlich. 
Heraus kamen, eine 42er und 46er, wunderschöne Bachforelle. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2021)

Verführen konnte ich die beiden, rotgetupften Schönheiten,  mit dem Balzer Photo Print Shad, in 6cm, am 3g Kopf.
Hatte noch einige Aussteiger.


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2021)

Gesternmorgen nochmal zum NOK und 2 Zettis aus dem Wasser geholt

gruß degl


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. Oktober 2021)

So,
heute morgen auf Raubzug gewesen  und dieser
Schöne 75er Hecht, kam dabei heraus.


----------



## NiciH (23. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NiciH (23. Oktober 2021)

Den habe ich am 20.10 .2021 gefangen. Das war mein erster Hecht mit 85cm.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2021)

Man sieht deine Freude über den Fang, schön.
Petri Heil zum ersten guten Hecht.

Jürgen


----------



## NiciH (23. Oktober 2021)

Petri dank


----------



## NiciH (23. Oktober 2021)

Petri dank
Nicole


----------



## blumax (24. Oktober 2021)

heut morgen ans wasser und der 60er kam raus


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Oktober 2021)

Fettes Petri an Nici und blumax. 
Ich war heute Abend auch mal wieder, auf Zander los.
Raus kam ein 72er Hecht, auf den SlickShad in chartreuse.
Is ne Bank das Ding.


----------



## Bravissimo (28. Oktober 2021)

Nach langer Zeit ohne Fisch hat es mal wieder mit einen schönen Barsch knapp 40cm geklappt. Den Gummi hat er bis vor meine Füße verfolgt. Eigentlich war der Gummi schon aus dem Wasser... Einfach nochmal rein getunkt und dann boom... Weggesaugt 
Er hatte es eilig um wieder ins Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## świetlik (28. Oktober 2021)

Schöne November Zander.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri zu den Fängen. Letzten Sonntag ging es wieder früh an's Wasser. Mit Erfolg konnte ich diesen schönen Oktober Zander verhaften.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Schöne November Zander.



Wo hast du den denn im Oktober her?

Petri Heil allen Fängern!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn im Oktober her?
> 
> Petri Heil allen Fängern!


Musst nur im Kalender vorblättern und dran glauben was drauf steht, so fängt man auch im Sommer dann schon seine Herbstfische …


----------



## świetlik (29. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn im Oktober her?


Ja, hab ihr Recht. Wir haben noch Oktober.

Hab die Zeit vergessen bei Angeln.


----------



## Sepp Meier (29. Oktober 2021)

Zum Saisonende in Dänemarks Auen noch eine schöne rausgezaubert. Kurz vorher noch eine ähnliche vor dem Kescher verloren, es war eine Achterbahnfahrt der Emotionen heute Abend...


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Oktober 2021)

So,
bin den Räubern auch mal wieder auf die Schuppen gerückt und konnte einen,  zum Foto shooting überreden. 
Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Petri Leute, bei mir liefs etwas mäßiger die letzten Wochen. Letztes WE sogar nichtmal 2h geangelt, da mich ein Infekt niedergestreckt hatte. Dazu viiiiiele Schneiderstunden, Fehlbisse und der ein oder andere Aussteiger. Dieses WE hat dann aber ganz gut begonnen, vom Dauerregen mal abgesehen. Sah zwar auch erst 4 Stunden lang nach ner Nullnummer aus, aber dann gab's innerhalb einer knappen Stunde 108, 102 und einen etwas kleineren Aussteiger. Danach war mir dann auch egal, dass wieder 3h nix passierte.








Grüße JK


----------



## magut (31. Oktober 2021)

beim erten Foto dachte ich zuerst falsches Foto ist ja  eine Forelle  , aber dann hat mein Auge scharf gestellt 
dickes Petri zu den Brummern!


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2021)

jvonzun schrieb:


> ist ein Österreicher  , die Sibirienreise mussten wir leider absagen


Draurig oder Gail?


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (31. Oktober 2021)

Petri zu den tollen Fängen, gestern hat es bei mir auch wieder geklappt, dafür ging es heute früh Schneider vom See, zum Glück meine ich, sonst fehlt irgendwann die Spannung. Euch noch einen schönen Tag und Tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser. Für mich geht`s auch gleich nochmal los mit Boot und dann schauen wir mal ob es ein kompletter Schneidertag wird.


----------



## Joeyhh (31. Oktober 2021)

Zander aus Helgasjön


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Oktober 2021)

Die Bärsche(die Mehrzahl von Arsch ist ja auch Ärsche), warn ob jück.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem Oktober:

derDave
NiciH
Bravissimo

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei mir via Unterhaltung.


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2021)

6x AJ & 1x Blacktip auf Jig, ein Fisch auf ~170g Jerkbait nicht gehakt. AJs/amberjacks (Bernsteinmakrele) waren auch größere dabei, aber wir haben nicht alles fotografiert. Der Skipper hat vielleicht noch Bilder von mir mit größerer.


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2021)

Kürzlich war ich im Kindergarten


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Tolle Fische Lorenz


----------



## jkc (6. November 2021)

Moin,

gestern komplett Schneider, heute in 7h einen Biss. 
Aber ich bin zufrieden.










Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (6. November 2021)

Petri.
Ich war nur drei Stunden unterwegs. Ohne Biss. Muss ich nächste Mal länger aushalten.
Wie ich sehe sind die Meter Fische meistens in der Dunkelheit unterwegs. Passt das?


----------



## jkc (7. November 2021)

Hm, von 17 Meter+ ist das der erste im dunkeln an dem Gewässer.


----------



## świetlik (7. November 2021)

Das beruhigt mich sehr.
Ich habe schon paar Mal versucht im dunklen aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich Angle von Ufer.
Das musst Große Abenteuer sein, große Fisch, dunkel, und kleine Kopflampe.


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, von 17 Meter+ ist das der erste im dunkeln an dem Gewässer.



Der 17. Meter+ an dem Gewässer dieses Jahr?


----------



## Lorenz (7. November 2021)

Mein Kollege hat ein ~10kg GT erwischt. Beim Jiggen gab es diesmal nur kleineren Kram. Die Platte hatte ich noch um, weil wir vorher poppern waren.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2021)

ja, lol


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Der 17. Meter+ an dem Gewässer dieses Jahr?


Hallo,

ist an guten Gewässern, für Hechtspezialisten bei entsprechendem Zeiteinsatz, durchaus möglich.
Hätte ich früher vielleicht auch meine Zweifel gehabt, aber seit sich mein Sohn zum Hechtspezialisten entwickelt hat weiss ich, was da möglich ist mit Hechten und zwar in Anzahl und auch in Größe  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2021)

Klar ist das möglich… aber trotzdem imposant…
Gewässer hab ich dafür auch am Start, nur keine Zeit…


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naish82 schrieb:


> Gewässer hab ich dafür auch am Start, nur keine Zeit


Wobei Zeit allein da auch nicht ausreicht.  

Etwas Erfahrung, Ausdauer, Water Craft etc, gehören auch dazu.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ist an guten Gewässern, für Hechtspezialisten bei entsprechendem Zeiteinsatz, durchaus möglich.


Ob man dafür unbedingt Hechtspezialist sein muss?

JKC ist ja durchaus etwas breiter aufgestellt.

Aber wenn er auf Hecht angelt, dann weiß er halt meisten genau wo und wie.

Zweistellige Anzahl geht zumindest bei uns in der Gegend auch bei Anglern, die mehr auf dem Schirm haben als nur Hecht.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob man dafür unbedingt Hechtspezialist sein muss?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das ist ja auch mitunter ein Zeitproblem. Wenn ich die Zeit, in der ich Fliegenfischer bin, zusätzlich auf Hecht verwenden würde, würde ich wahrscheinich dreimal soviel Hechte im Jahr fangen als jetzt, wäre allerdings weit hinter der Anzahl eines Spezialisten zurück.
Mit dem Begriff Hechtspezialist meine ich Angler, welche da eine bestimmte Ader dafür entwickelt haben (brauchen deswegen nicht unbedingt reine Hechtangler zu sein) und das merkt man, wenn man da mit einem unterwegs ist und man gerade den zweiten Hecht hat, während der andere schon beim fünften Hecht ist und dies nicht nur einmal sondern fast immer und ich bin auch nicht auf der Brennsuppen dahergeschwommen. Klingt blöd, ich weiss, aber die Betreffenden "riechen" den Hecht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Begriff Hechtspezialist meine ich Angler, welche da eine bestimmte Ader dafür entwickelt haben


Alles klar.

Nachdem Du den Begriff bisher immer in Verbindung mit Deinem Sohn benutzt hast, war ich da wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer.

Dann fällt JKC vermutlich auch in diese Kategorie, auch wenn er nen größeren Teil seiner Angelzeit sehr erfolgreich für den Fang anderer Fischarten nutzt.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wenn man da mit einem unterwegs ist und man gerade den zweiten Hecht hat, während der andere schon beim fünften Hecht ist und dies nicht nur einmal sondern fast immer


Wenn beide die gleiche  Zielrichtung verfolgen, sagt das schon was aus.

Als ich damals an meinem Vereinsgewässer mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hatte und meine Hechtangelei entsprechend angepasst habe, gingen meine Stückzahlen und auch die Fänge pro Angelzeit deutlich zurück.  Das blieb auch über Jahrzehnte ziemlich konstant.

Hab ich aber nicht als Misserfolg empfunden.


----------



## blumax (8. November 2021)

heut morgen ans wasser und die beiden sind hengen geblieben


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2021)

Auch wenn die Bilder anders aussehen, bei uns ist es momentan brutal zäh. 8-12 Stunden reine Angelzeit bringen nicht mehr als zwei oder drei vorsichtige Bisse. Wenn man die aber verwandeln kann sind es fast ausschließlich gute bis sehr gute Fische


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. November 2021)

So ich melde mich mal, mit nem kleinen(aber feinen) Herbsthecht, aus den Wochenende zurück.
Hatte noch einige Kontakte,  aber nur der eine, ist hängen geblieben. 
Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2021)

Moinsen!
Konnte heute einen 50er Streifenkarpfen mit einem ordinären Spinner betören.
Petri


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (11. November 2021)

Hey,
heute habe ich es auch einmal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
In ca. 2h Angelzeit hatte ich drei "krasse" Bisse.
Der erste Biss sehr zarghaft, habe auch nur den anstupser gefühlt.
Den zweiten Biss hatte ich schon einen Moment im Drill, dann wie von Geisterhand ausgestiegen.
Den dritten Biss konnte ich verwandeln und heraus gekommen ist ein mitte 60er Hecht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. November 2021)

pike-81 , Fettes Petri,  watn Koffer, möge mein Neid mit dir sein.
Konnte der Couch widerstehen und wurde mit einem 79cm Esox belohnt.


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2021)

Nach wie vor ein, maximal zwei Bisse am Tag - aber wenn der hängt, dann wirds ein Gerät.


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. November 2021)

Boooaaahhh Alta,
Was ne Maschine.
Krasser Fisch, fettes  fettes Petri.


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2021)

Die Art stimmt, aber größentechnisch nicht das Erhoffte, hahaha. Beim Nachtangeln ist mir was ins Riff geschwommen, bevor ich die Bremse der Saragosa 25000 zumachen konnte. Am leichten Spinngerät auch ein Abriss...



5. und letzter Tag Bootsfischen hat leider auch nicht den erhofften GT gebracht. 2x Attacken gab's.



Am 4. Tag kamen drei Segelfische vorbei, von denen dann einer meinen Stickbait nahm. Ist nicht hängengeblieben, sprang aber trotzdem ein paar Mal


----------



## blumax (14. November 2021)

heut morgen ans wasser und die 3 fische kamen raus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. November 2021)

Nach 6-7 Wochen Angel-Abstinenz, habe ich mich das erste Mal wieder ans Wasser getraut.
Erst Mal nur für einen Vormittag, mehr konnte ich noch nicht.

Mit den beiden kleinen Fängen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Man soll ja mit kleinen Schritten wieder ins Leben finden.


----------



## jkc (15. November 2021)

Ah Petri Dennis, freut mich, dass Du wieder am Start bist und es dir besser geht. 

Weiterhin gute Genesung und Petri Heil


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. November 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Nach 6-7 Wochen Angel-Abstinenz, habe ich mich das erste Mal wieder ans Wasser getraut.
> Erst Mal nur für einen Vormittag, mehr konnte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Mit den beiden kleinen Fängen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Man soll ja mit kleinen Schritten wieder ins Leben finden.
> ...


Gute Besserung und alles Gute..............


----------



## Trollwut (15. November 2021)

Ich: "15cm ist zu groß, da wirds schwierig n Biss zu kriegen."
Urgroßmutter aller Döbel: "Hold my beer!"


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (16. November 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen, am WE lief es kurios nach dem wir Samstag's mit Boot nur zwei untermaßige Hechte und einen schönen Barsch verhaften konnten, sollte mir der Sonntag zwei schöne Fische vom Ufer bescheren. Der Tag fing mit einem Fehlbiss an, wobei der typische Schwanzbiss den Gummi sein Ende klaute. Jetzt dachte ich, nicht schon wieder solche vorsichtigen Bisse wie zuletzt, es kam jedoch anders schon beim nächsten Wurf mit einem 18er Shad gab es einen Tock wie ich es mag und ein schöner 65er Zetti kam zum Kescherrand. Schon beim übernächsten Wurf knallte es wieder und ich konnte bei der Flucht des Fisches gerade so den Bügel vorm Schnurbruch öffnen, dann habe ich die Bremse aufgedreht ,den Bügel wieder zugemacht und der Fisch war noch dran, nach einem schönen Drill landete mein neuer PB Hecht im Kescher mit satten 106cm und sehr gut genährt bei einem Gewicht von 9432Gramm.


----------



## blumax (17. November 2021)

heut morgen ans wasser und die beiden kamen raus so langsam geht mein urhlaub zu ende


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2021)

"Das wird dem Drill nach n richtig dicker Hecht."

Es wurde kein Hecht.


----------



## bobbl (17. November 2021)

Wahnsinn, deine Zander haben Dimensionen.


----------



## Lorenz (17. November 2021)

Bisher 6 Welse. Hoffentlich kommt  nochwas besseres ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, deine Zander haben Dimensionen.


Kann man nicht erkennen, wie groß die Fische sind, weil die Präsentation entsprechend keine wirkliche Schätzung erlaubt.

Macht man sich selbst kleiner ( Hocke ) , hält den Fisch vor und versteckt dabei die Finger, kann ein Fisch 70 cm. oder auch einen Meter haben.

Von daher sehr schwer zu beurteilen , wenn so posiert wird.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man nicht erkennen, wie groß die Fische sind, weil die Präsentation entsprechend keine wirkliche Schätzung erlaubt.
> 
> Macht man sich selbst kleiner ( Hocke ) , hält den Fisch vor und versteckt dabei die Finger, kann ein Fisch 70 cm. oder auch einen Meter haben.
> 
> ...


Du hast auch immer was zu kacken 

Man sieht aber deutlich, dass es sich um ein schon kapitales Exemplar handelt. Schaut man sich Bauchumfang und Maul an.
Zudem ist ein 70er Zander auch kein kleiner Fisch.

Ich glaub du bist unterzandert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2021)

Ja, gesunder Stuhl is wichtig 

R.S.


----------



## Snâsh (18. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> "Das wird dem Drill nach n richtig dicker Hecht."
> 
> Es wurde kein Hecht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390131


Der Hintergrund ist doch eigentlich der Name einer deiner heißgeliebten Bands oder?


----------



## Trollwut (18. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man nicht erkennen, wie groß die Fische sind, weil die Präsentation entsprechend keine wirkliche Schätzung erlaubt.
> 
> Macht man sich selbst kleiner ( Hocke ) , hält den Fisch vor und versteckt dabei die Finger, kann ein Fisch 70 cm. oder auch einen Meter haben.
> 
> ...


Solche Diskussionen snd mir ja voll zuwider. Ich mache die Bilder so, weil sie mir so gefallen. Von Fischen, die für die meisten durchaus auch ganz passable Fänge sind mach ich gar keine "aufwendingen" Bildern, sondern fotografier da grad mal ins Maul rein o.Ä.  Maße spar ich mir in der Regel auch, weil ich den Schwanzvergleich lächerlich finde. Regelmäßig ist die erste Frage: "Wie groß?"
Groß genug. Ist n dicker Fisch und hat Spaß gemacht. Warum muss man das an Zentimetern oder Kilos festmachen?
Aber bitte: Ich hatte die letzte Zeit drei erwähnenswerte Zander, von denen der kleinste 85cm hatte.



Snâsh schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist doch eigentlich der Name einer deiner heißgeliebten Bands oder?


Ich mag solche blurred-out Hintergründe eigentlich gar nicht. Leider ist es hier in der Umgebung die Unsitte, dass sobald bekannt wurde, wo ein Fisch gefangen wurde am nächsten Tag die Rentnerpilgerfahrt für Wochen stattfindet. Gerade bei eindeutig erkennbaren Hintergründen bearbeite ich deswegen mittlerweile.
Die Mitangler sehen nur, dass jemand n dicken Fisch fängt und geiern dann auf den Platz.
Ich sehe es nicht ein für zwölf, dreizehn Stunden bei Mistwetter unterwegs zu sein, mir die Pfoten abzufrieren und jede Woche die Fangplätze neu zu suchen, nur um dann jemand anderem, der den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, den Lohn der Arbeit in den Hals zu werfen. 
Klar, jeder will fangen und ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch. Aber für andere umsonst zu arbeiten ist dann doch etwas viel verlangt.


----------



## Piketom (18. November 2021)

Ach du meine Güte Trollwut...Du rockst ja quasi alle Raubfischarten auf höchstem Niveau komplett durch-Respekt!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Solche Diskussionen snd mir ja voll zuwider. Ich mache die Bilder so, weil sie mir so gefallen. Von Fischen, die für die meisten durchaus auch ganz passable Fänge sind mach ich gar keine "aufwendingen" Bildern, sondern fotografier da grad mal ins Maul rein o.Ä.  Maße spar ich mir in der Regel auch, weil ich den Schwanzvergleich lächerlich finde. Regelmäßig ist die erste Frage: "Wie groß?"
> Groß genug. Ist n dicker Fisch und hat Spaß gemacht. Warum muss man das an Zentimetern oder Kilos festmachen?
> Aber bitte: Ich hatte die letzte Zeit drei erwähnenswerte Zander, von denen der kleinste 85cm hatte.
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri zu deinen Oberhammergeilen Zettis !!!
Stör dich garnicht an Ansagen mancher hier, von mir werden die Personen einfach ignoriert …
Jeder weiß es, dass du Hammerfische fängst …
 Weiter so, mich freut es sehr wenn andere erfolgreich sind …


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mag solche blurred-out Hintergründe eigentlich gar nicht. Leider ist es hier in der Umgebung die Unsitte, dass sobald bekannt wurde, wo ein Fisch gefangen wurde am nächsten Tag die Rentnerpilgerfahrt für Wochen stattfindet. Gerade bei eindeutig erkennbaren Hintergründen bearbeite ich deswegen mittlerweile.
> Die Mitangler sehen nur, dass jemand n dicken Fisch fängt und geiern dann auf den Platz.
> Ich sehe es nicht ein für zwölf, dreizehn Stunden bei Mistwetter unterwegs zu sein, mir die Pfoten abzufrieren und jede Woche die Fangplätze neu zu suchen, nur um dann jemand anderem, der den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, den Lohn der Arbeit in den Hals zu werfen.
> Klar, jeder will fangen und ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch. Aber für andere umsonst zu arbeiten ist dann doch etwas viel verlangt.


Da spricht mir jemand aus der "Seele", genau dieses kenne ich auch mit den "Spot - Geiern". Allerdings behält man ja die Details für sich, die man sich mühsam erarbeitet hat und damit meine ich nicht den Spot an sich. Die Idee den Hintergrund zu verschleiern nehme ich mir vllt. auch an.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. November 2021)

Eine kleine Tour, von heute morgen,  schnell noch nen Hecht gezockt.
Sehr geil.


----------



## Snâsh (19. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Solche Diskussionen snd mir ja voll zuwider. Ich mache die Bilder so, weil sie mir so gefallen. Von Fischen, die für die meisten durchaus auch ganz passable Fänge sind mach ich gar keine "aufwendingen" Bildern, sondern fotografier da grad mal ins Maul rein o.Ä.  Maße spar ich mir in der Regel auch, weil ich den Schwanzvergleich lächerlich finde. Regelmäßig ist die erste Frage: "Wie groß?"
> Groß genug. Ist n dicker Fisch und hat Spaß gemacht. Warum muss man das an Zentimetern oder Kilos festmachen?
> Aber bitte: Ich hatte die letzte Zeit drei erwähnenswerte Zander, von denen der kleinste 85cm hatte.
> 
> ...


Kenne ich leider ja auch zu gut. Wie du j weist angel ich hier in Frankfurt am Main und hab einmal einen 50er Barsch hier gepostet. Im Nachhinein ergab das eine Belagerung der Stelle und ich wurde am Wasser mit Nickname angesprochen. Ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht richtig. Anders gehts leider nicht mehr. Ich wollt ja auch nur witzig sein


----------



## blumax (19. November 2021)

heut morgen ans wasser und die beiden sind raus gekommen


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2021)

Hallo,


Trollwut schrieb:


> die Rentnerpilgerfahrt für Wochen stattfindet.


Wundert mich irgendwie

a) dass die Rentergeneration so social-media-affin ist

b) dass die "Youngsters" so rücksichtsvoll sind, das nicht auszunutzen

Kann ich aber schon nachvollziehen, dass man keine Freude dran  hat, wenn am ehemaligen Geheimplatz plötzlich Massenaufläufe stattfinden.

Das gab es schon im analogen Zeitalter und das hat mich auch damals schon gestört.

Wenn man Glück hat, fehlt der Masse zum "Wo" aber dann das "Wie" und die Flut ebbt schnell wieder ab.

Dürfte aber im I-Net-Zeitalter nicht mehr so einfach sein, wie vor 30//40 Jahren. wo sich anglerisch wichtige  Informationen deutlich langsamer verbreitet haben.


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man Glück hat, fehlt der Masse zum "Wo" aber dann das "Wie" und die Flut ebbt schnell wieder ab.


Geheimhaltung?!  eeeee... dass musste ich auch lernen. Ist zwar nicht meine Art aber nach dem ich einen Youtuber aus Hamburg an "meine" Zander Stelle entdeckt hatte war mir klar das ich meinem Fotofluss bremsen muss. Vielleich war es ein Zufall und... neeee wars nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe keine Probleme damit, einem Neuling (auch Neuling an einem Gewässer) auch mal den einen oder anderen guten Tipp zu geben.
Bin zwar nicht abergläubisch und auch nicht gläubig aber irgendwie hat mir das der Petrus immer wieder vergolten  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (19. November 2021)

Wie dem auch sei - heute hatte ich zwei Bisse. Den ersten aus Tagträumerei versaubeutelt, was mich sehr nervt, da ich so nen Biss erst einmal zuvor hatte. Kein klassisches Tock, sondern eher wie ein "Hechtschieben", nur so heftig, dass die Bremse für ne Sekunde ansprang.

Den zweiten Biss, also eher vorsichtigen Anfasser, konnte ich verwandeln. Der Gummi hat 15cm.


----------



## Lil Torres (19. November 2021)

geile mutti, herzlichen glückwunsch mein lieber!!


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2021)

War heut auch mal kurz am Rhein. 
Wusste schon vorher, dass mein Rücken nicht lang mitmacht (scheisse sitzende Tätigkeit) , aber 
2 Bisse, 2 dicke Fische 
Beissfenster optimal erwischt.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> War heut auch mal kurz am Rhein.
> Wusste schon vorher, dass mein Rücken nicht lang mitmacht (scheisse sitzende Tätigkeit) , aber
> 2 Bisse, 2 dicke Fische
> Beissfenster optimal erwischt.
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt, warum du im Winter die OCC machen wolltest.  Petri!


----------



## Mefourlauber (20. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> War heut auch mal kurz am Rhein.
> Wusste schon vorher, dass mein Rücken nicht lang mitmacht (scheisse sitzende Tätigkeit) , aber
> 2 Bisse, 2 dicke Fische
> Beissfenster optimal erwischt.
> ...


Petri Heil !!
Darf ich nach dem Beissfenster fragen?


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2021)

Hallo,


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht meine Art aber nach dem ich einen Youtuber aus Hamburg an "meine" Zander Stelle entdeckt hatte


Wenn da ab und zu mal ein Fremder angelt, geht das ja noch.

Wenn an einem Platz, wo sonst fast niemand geangelt hat, plötzlich regelmäßig ein Dutzend und mehr Leute stehen, ist das wesentlich nerviger.
Das kann ja soweit gehen, dass die Gewässer komplett abgelaufen oder per Fernglas abgesucht werden, wenn am Parkplatz das Auto eines erfolgreichen Anglers entdeckt wird.

Gibt Kollegen, die deswegen an Wochenenden ganz bewußt mal falsche Fährten legen und ihre "Geheimplätze" nur aufsuchen, wenn kein Betrieb herrscht.

Solche Entwicklungen wurden m.E. durch die Social-Media ziemlich befeuert und sind kein Phänomen der "Rentnergeneration".

Ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben und halte mich lieber von solchen Gewässern fern und aus den diversen Szenen raus.

Die Bilder hier im Forum sehe ich mir trotzdem gerne an, ganz ohne Hintergedanken.  Wie die meisten hier eben auch.

Vielen Dank fürs Posten und möglichst wenig Ärger.


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2021)

Moin. 
Und Petri Heil allen zu den tollen Fischen. 



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri Heil !!
> Darf ich nach dem Beissfenster fragen?


Klar. 
Ging ab 21 Uhr los. 
Mit ein bisschen mehr Strecke, hätte wahrscheinlich noch ein Fisch gebissen. 
Aber mein Rücken streikte.


----------



## Seele (20. November 2021)

Petri den ganzen Fängern. Ich bin ehrlich, ich war gestern SCHNEIDER....nicht mal einen Biss.


----------



## feko (20. November 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Petri den ganzen Fängern. Ich bin ehrlich, ich war gestern SCHNEIDER....nicht mal einen Biss.


Das geht mir momentan ständig so.


----------



## jkc (20. November 2021)

Moin, bei mir geht´s aktuell so gerade am Schneider vorbei, ein Fisch am Tag, wobei es gestern immerhin 2 Bisse waren...von wegen Vollmond aktiviert sie. 





Hundi könnte sich aktuell wahrscheinlich auch was besseres vorstellen als mit ans Wasser zu fahren.




Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (20. November 2021)

Mein erste Jerk  Hecht. Von heute morgen.


----------



## Kneuer (20. November 2021)

Bei mir gabs vor Kurzem ein kleines Dickerchen, als ich mit dem Boot umgesetzt hab und dabei den 4,5er Shaker in Ayu hinterhergeschleift hab:


----------



## Mefourlauber (20. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Moin.
> Und Petri Heil allen zu den tollen Fischen.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Verrückt, hier ist um diese Zeit Schluss mit Beißen.


----------



## Trollwut (21. November 2021)

Wenn du einen 90er Zander bestellst, dann bekommst du einen 90er Zander.
Aber wie schon in der Schule - Einheiten sind wichtig!


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. November 2021)

Bei mir gab es eine Goldforelle auf Bienenmade am 16.10., aber sonst keinen Zupfer mehr an dem Tag.


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. November 2021)

Am 7.11. gab es einen 41er Dorsch auf Wattwurm am Nachläufer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. November 2021)

Léon – Der Profi. Erst Kehlenschnitt und danach Beweis Foto.


----------



## Lorenz (23. November 2021)




----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2021)

Die tiefen Temperaturen der letzten zwei Tage haben die Fische erwartungsgemäß aktiviert, Bisse jetzt deutlich aggressiver und auch anzahlmäßig besser.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. November 2021)

So, war mal wieder auf nem kleinem Raubzug
und konnte einen schönen (82er auf Fat Tail Minnow 7,5cm, chartreuse)Hecht verhaften.

Fettes Petri Allen.


----------



## salanka (24. November 2021)

seit langer Zeit endlich wieder ein Hecht


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2021)

Einen Hecht darf ich auch wieder vermelden


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. November 2021)

Trollwut ,
Schöne Aufnahme, 
Petri.


----------



## JottU (28. November 2021)

Ganz schön kühler Ansitz gestern. Wurde aber von diesem 57er Zander belohnt.


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2021)

Zählt als Raubfisch weil mit der Spinnrute gefangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Zählt als Raubfisch weil mit der Spinnrute gefangen.


Hallo,

Petri Heil, kommt immer wieder vor.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. November 2021)

Heute gab es mal wieder Fisch. 
Nach Wochenenden ohne Bisse war dieser 68er eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## Jason (28. November 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder Fisch.
> Nach Wochenenden ohne Bisse war dieser 68er eine willkommene Abwechslung.


Welcher denn? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. November 2021)

Foto wurde nicht hoch geladen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. November 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Zählt als Raubfisch weil mit der Spinnrute gefangen.


    Schöne Advents-Überraschung, .......Petri Heil !


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2021)

Das Gefühl so einen Fisch kescherbereit zu haben: 


Das Gefühl, wenn der Fisch mit dem Drilling im Kescher hängen bleibt, sich eindreht, absolut nicht mehr in den Kescher basteln lässt und schlussendlich aussteigt: 

Anderweitige Landung war aufgrund der besonderen Stelle nicht möglich.
Die Aktion hat relativ lang gedauert und ich hatte n zweiten Mann dabei, weswegen wir den Fisch sehr gut größentechnisch einschätzen können.


----------



## salanka (30. November 2021)

Erster Zander Doppelpack, 63er und 70er


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2021)

"Kleine" Entschädigung für den gestrigen Hecht.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Dezember 2021)

Kumpel: "Meinst du nicht, dass du langsam übertreibst?"
Zander:  "Nö, wieso?"

Den richtig, richtig guten Biss hab ich leider nicht bekommen. Aber das liegt an der Hakengröße. Da wirds irgendwann schwierig den Anhieb ordentlich durch zu bekommen.


----------



## Naish82 (2. Dezember 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Kumpel: "Meinst du nicht, dass du langsam übertreibst?"
> Zander:  "Nö, wieso?"
> 
> Den richtig, richtig guten Biss hab ich leider nicht bekommen. Aber das liegt an der Hakengröße. Da wirds irgendwann schwierig den Anhieb ordentlich durch zu bekommen.


Das rechte Foto ist der Hammer! Petri!


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2021)

Ähh, fehlt hier nicht noch was? Es ist schon der 2.
Petri allen Fängern 
Klasse Fische mal wieder


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (3. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ähh, fehlt hier nicht noch was? Es ist schon der 2.
> Petri allen Fängern
> Klasse Fische mal wieder


Warte auch schon ganz gespannt auf die Gewinner, die hast du ja sicherlich gemeint...


----------



## blumax (4. Dezember 2021)

jungs habt geduld es ist wochenende heut gab es ein hecht


----------



## Lorenz (4. Dezember 2021)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hat ein ~10kg GT erwischt. ...


Nachtrag aus dem November:
Geschätzt hat der Skipper.







*Leider nicht mein Fisch* 
Den Yellowdottrevally hat der Skipper erwischt und mir die Rute gegeben um den Fisch mit dem Boot vom Riff wegzuziehen. Wir dachten erst es wäre was größeres, aber der hing nur ungünstig.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Dezember 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen, auch ich konnte noch vor dem 2.Advent einen schönen Zetti verhaften dieser war allerdings auch der einzige Biss an diesem Tag. Schönen Nikolaustag wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Dezember 2021)

Alta, hat der ne Pocke.
Auf den ersten Blick,  hätte es auch ein Karpfen sein können. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht ist es ja ein Hybrid und er läuft zu 50% auf Boilies.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2021)

Auch irgendwie ein Raubfisch. Habe mich mich dieses Jahr hier noch gar nicht wirklich zu Wort gemeldet.
Nicht der Größte, dafür hier nicht häufig präsentiert. Fangtag war Samstag in der Gezeitenweser.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem November:

Trollwut 
Lorenz 
blumax 

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei mir via Unterhaltung.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Dezember 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit .


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2021)

Cool, danke für den Gewinn!
Dafür poste ich auch meinen einzigen Raubfisch vom Wochenende, der sehr hart erkämpft und ein wirklicher Riese war...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (7. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Alta, hat der ne Pocke.
> Auf den ersten Blick,  hätte es auch ein Karpfen sein können.
> 
> Fettes Petri.


Hier einmal der Mageninhalt des Zetti's.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Dezember 2021)

Der hatte aber Kohldampf


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Dezember 2021)

Ein paar Stachelritter,  vom heutigen Raubzug.
Einen entnommen,  der andere ist versehentlich entglitten. 
Da habe ich natürlich ein wenig geweint.


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2021)

Nach langer Durststrecke und nur einem Fisch aus den letzten 3 Wochen gab's heute endlich wieder nen guten Tag mit 95 und 91.
Ich habe die letzten Jahre eigentlich jeden Herbst so eine schlechte Phase, hoffe die ist damit für diese Saison gegessen.








Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (13. Dezember 2021)

3 Bisse, 2 Fische gab's noch, herrscht glaube ich aktuell ziemlich Armageddon unter Wasser, aber mir reicht es trotzdem jetzt. 




















	

		
			
		

		
	
Der Cobolt ist schon ein guter Freund.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2021)

Fettes Petri !!!

Da sieht man wenigstens das einer hart arbeitet, nix für Weicheier …
Bleibt warm die Woche, da geht noch was…
Geiles OP-Werkzeug …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Dezember 2021)

Jo , einem Kumpel von mir ist das gleiche Missgeschick einmal beim Dorschpilken von Maasholm aus passiert. Ich sagte dann zu Ihm, geh zum Kapitän, Seitenschneider raus und abkappen. Weit gefehlt, da lies der Kapitän sich nicht drauf ein und funkte einen Seenotrettungskreuzer an. Für Ihn war das ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und der Schwabe freute sich wie Bolle auch noch mit dem Rettungskreuzer mitzufahren. Sagte dann noch, dann komm man mit, äh nö ich Angel weiter, wir treffen uns Nachmittags am Hafen. Haben wir dann auch... er mit entfernten Haken und Hakkevoll an der Fischbude, tja so kann es auch gehen ...


----------



## salanka (13. Dezember 2021)

Hatte gehofft die geringe Aktivität würde sich evtl durch größere Fische ausgleichen...dem war aber nicht so


----------



## salanka (14. Dezember 2021)

Und gestern noch ein kleiner Stachler hinterher.


----------



## immerhunger8101 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich konnte auch mal endlich los Herbstangeln … für ne gute Stunde zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen. 
Gefangen auf ein Q Paddler…


----------



## Trollwut (16. Dezember 2021)

Die stark gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen haben mich gestern und heute rausgeteieben.
Gab insgesamt um die 15 Bisse, 8 Fische hab ich gelandet.
Die Größe hat insgesamt leider nachgelassen, aber dafür war die Anzahl im Verhältnis zur Zeit gut. 
Und die Fische waren alle in einer super Figur.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Die stark gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen haben mich gestern und heute rausgeteieben.
> Gab insgesamt um die 15 Bisse, 8 Fische hab ich gelandet.
> Die Größe hat insgesamt leider nachgelassen, aber dafür war die Anzahl im Verhältnis zur Zeit gut.
> Und die Fische waren alle in einer super Figur.


Sauber, Sauber ich Frage mich nur, warum nur Fische für ihre Wampe gelobt werden


----------



## salanka (17. Dezember 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Die stark gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen haben mich gestern und heute rausgeteieben.
> Gab insgesamt um die 15 Bisse, 8 Fische hab ich gelandet.
> Die Größe hat insgesamt leider nachgelassen, aber dafür war die Anzahl im Verhältnis zur Zeit gut.
> Und die Fische waren alle in einer super Figur.


Wow, 15 Bisse am Tag macht schon neidisch, soviele habe ich im ganzen Jahr (Barsche nicht einberechnet) 
dickes Petri


----------



## Trollwut (17. Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich sollte ich mich freuen.
Stattdessen hab ich im Zorn vorhin die Rute zerbrochen, weil mir der ~1,20er Hecht von vor drei Wochen wieder ausgestiegen ist. Wobei ausgestiegen nicht das richtige Wort ist.

Ich hatte bei den 20cm Gummis immer Probleme, den Anhieb mit den regulären Haken durchzukriegen. Also hab ich jetzt nen Schraubkopf mit zwei kleinen Drillingen gefischt. Wollte den Fisch dann über den Kescher ziehen und dabei ist der verschissene Snap aufgegangen. ich hab keine Ahnung, wie zur Hölle das funktionieren kann. Immerhin war auf dem im Snap eingehängten Kopf kein Zug, da der Fisch nur an einem der Stinger hing, der über die Öse vom Kopf geschoben war - und ja, die Schlaufe davon war wesentlich kleiner als der Snap.

So räudig war ich noch nie beim Angeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Dezember 2021)

Welche Art von Snap war das denn?


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Dezember 2021)

vielleicht der letzte für dieses Jahr. Hab mir prompt auch den Drilling in die Hand gehauen. Aber nicht so tief wie im Bild oben. Ein schmerzhafter Ruck hat gereicht. Blutet immer noch und klopft.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Welche Art von Snap war das denn?


Ich vermute mal  _nicht_  diese Art?  (nachträglich geändert)



			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/oi001031-jpg.393155/
		


Ziemlich ärgerlich, aber die Rute konnte wohl nichts dafür.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2021)

Höchst unwahrscheinlich. Dieses Bild von JKC zeigt Stay- bzw. Ringlocks - die sind so gut wie unaufhebelbar auch in kleinen Größen.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Höchst unwahrscheinlich


Da hast Du recht.

Ist mir doch im obigen Post tatsächlich das Wort "nicht" entkommen.

Trotzdem gilt mein Mitgefühl Trollwut, seiner Rute und dem Fisch.


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist auch angeln... Hatte gestern beim Zander angeln einen mittelgroßen Wels drauf..
Irgendwie der Haken nicht richtig gegriffen,
Und weg war er.
War trotzdem schön.
Vg


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich stand nun drei Tage in folge am Wasser.
ca. 12h 
Nicht einen Anfasser! Nix! ¿i¿

Nun habe ich drei Wochen Urlaub. Die ein oder andere Stunde werde ich dieses Jahr noch schaffen ans Wasser zu kommen.
Dran bleiben, bleibt spannend.


----------



## Snâsh (20. Dezember 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Ich stand nun drei Tage in folge am Wasser.
> ca. 12h
> Nicht einen Anfasser! Nix! ¿i¿
> 
> ...


So ists bei mir derzeit auch. Am Wochenende alleine 8 Stunden mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Unter der Woche nochmal 10.
Bei meinen Kollegen beißt es, teilweise an den selben Stellen und bei mir wollen Sie nicht. Vermutlich auch, da ich derzeit mal versuche ausschließlich mit großen Ködern zu fischen auf die Stachelritter. Ich bleibe weiter dran!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (20. Dezember 2021)

Na wer sagt es denn 
Heute früh noch einmal los gewesen, strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, Frost auf den Feldern....das schrieh doch nach einem Winterhecht.
Ca. 3km Fluss abgelaufen, 2h Spinnfischen ohne Biss.
Also langsam auf den Rückweg zum Auto machen, ach, sieh an, das Schöpfwerk hat die Schotten auf.
Da wo sonst nur ~40cm Wasser sind, waren es heute sicherlich 2m.

Den Köder in die Ecke des Schöpfwerks geschlenzt, 2 sekunden absinken lassen, die erste Kurbelumdrehung und BAM ist die Rute krumm.
4 richtig krasse Fluchten später kam dieser endneunziger heraus.

Als ich fest gestellt habe dass Sie Ihren Bauch voll mit Laich hat, habe ich Sie schnell enthakt und ratz fatz wieder ins Wasser gebracht.
Tut mir leid für den nicht ganz so professionellen Blick :-D
Ich war fix und fertig.
Es ist einfach immer noch so aufregend wenn am anderen Ende etwas zieht.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Dezember 2021)

Petri zu den Fängen, momentan läuft es wirklich zäh. So ging es Sonntag zur Erkundungstour nach Slipstellen und Seen in der Umgebung die nächstes Jahr mit auf der Liste stehen. Wie bestimmt auch einigen von euch, geht es mir genauso die Herausforderung zu suchen und neue spannende Gewässer zu erkunden. Leider muss man auf dem Haussee feststellen das das Wasser immer klarer wird, war heute mit dem Boot drauf, Sichttiefe 3m früher 30cm, da müssen andere Zandergewässer her. Naja gestern war es soweit, ein See sah von der Wassertrübung interessant aus, hier konnte ich 2 Hechte verhaften , gar nicht so schlecht für die erste Tour, man muss bedenken der Hauptsee ist klar und 12m tief, die Bucht in der ich war hat eine Sichttiefe von ca 30 cm ist allerdings nur 7m tief vllt sind die Zander eher in den warmen Monaten hier , denn im Hauptsee konnte ich bereits Zander vom Land verhaften. Allen wünsche ich weiterhin Gesundheit und Erholung gepaart mit ein paar besinnlichen Tagen.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2021)

Ahhrrrg, für 3m Sichtweite in meinen Gewässern würde ich aktuell viel geben.
Aber da sind auch (fast) keine Zander drin.
Petri und die Wünsche zurück.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Dezember 2021)

Danke dir. Okay so unterschiedlich sind die Methoden und Zielfische und das ist auch gut so. Ab morgen sieht es denn aber so aus das einige Gewässer zwecks Eisbildung ausfallen. Mal sehen wenn es nicht auszuhalten ist wird das Deadbaiting  die neue Methode.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Welche Art von Snap war das denn?


Ein "normaler"
Allerdings in einer Größe, die eigentlich fürs Wallerangeln ausreicht und von Hand nicht, sondern nur mit der Zange zu öffnen ist. 
Wie dem auch sei, eine neue Chance kommt vielleicht.

Bis dahin aktuelle Fänge. Wassertemperatur ist um zwei Grad gefallen, das machts nicht gerade einfacher.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ein "normaler"
> Allerdings in einer Größe, die eigentlich fürs Wallerangeln ausreicht und von Hand nicht, sondern nur mit der Zange zu öffnen ist.
> Wie dem auch sei, eine neue Chance kommt vielleicht.
> 
> Bis dahin aktuelle Fänge. Wassertemperatur ist um zwei Grad gefallen, das machts nicht gerade einfacher.


wtf, die "Strecke" ist likewürdig...dickes Petri!


----------



## Zmann (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir heute mein eigenes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht mit 40 und 41cm,wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## salanka (25. Dezember 2021)

Angenehme nicht zu große Muräne, das Stahlvorfach war aber trotzdem hinüber


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Dezember 2021)

salanka schrieb:


> Angenehme nicht zu große Muräne, das Stahlvorfach war aber trotzdem hinüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See oder Fluss?

Ich denke mal,  Klimawandel  ?



Wird der Fisch verwertet ? 

Wie macht man das denn so und ist das ein guter Speisefisch?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Dezember 2021)

salanka schrieb:


> Angenehme nicht zu große Muräne, das Stahlvorfach war aber trotzdem hinüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Dezember 2021)

Die gibt es auch bei uns


----------



## salanka (26. Dezember 2021)

Gefangen im Atkantik, einfache Grundmontage und Fischfetzen. Der Fisch wurde verspeist aus Neugierde und nicht zuletzt weil mir das nächtliche Abhaken aus dem schlangenähnlichen Maul zu heikel schien ...geschmacklich jedenfalls dem Aal ziemlich nahe, nur grätenreicher und etwas fettiger unter der Haut. Ich denke mal wer Aal mag wird damit auch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Dezember 2021)

Danke für´s Feedback !


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2021)

Auf einen gut 30 Jahre alten Gufi. Hab ich noch etliche, damals noch per Fax bestellt und scher zu bekommen. Daher gleich in Mengen bestellt wenn verfügbar. Fische ich heute an den berüchtigten Ködergräbern, genau wie die grünen Stahlvorfächer.


----------



## salanka (29. Dezember 2021)

Zurück in heimischen Gefilden, Wetterumstellung auf kalt und Orkanböen hin oder her, hat sich gelohnt mit einem 61er Zander. Der Bursche sah ziemlich ramponiert aus und hatte mehrere eigenartige (Fraß?)-Abdrücke, hat jemand eine Idee was das gewesen könnte?


----------



## feko (29. Dezember 2021)

Die 2 Löcher sehen durchaus aus wie die Abdrücke von Hundszähnen.
Vg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Dezember 2021)

Hir mal seit langen mal wieder ein paar von mir.
Anhang anzeigen 394320
Anhang anzeigen 394322


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

Schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen Tommi.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2021)

Kormoran…


----------



## Mefourlauber (29. Dezember 2021)

Bin mir nicht sicher. Kormorane fügen meistens einen langen Riss halb quer über die Flanke zu. Aber ist möglich.
PS
Der Hochwasserspot liefert jetzt schon


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2021)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher. Kormorane fügen meistens einen langen Riss halb quer über die Flanke zu. Aber ist möglich.
> PS
> Der Hochwasserspot liefert jetzt schon


Fettes Petri !!! 
Ich glaube dieses Jahr hat’s sich für mich erledigt, es sei ich find noch Zeit…


----------



## Mefourlauber (29. Dezember 2021)

Danke, wünsche dir auch ein fettes Petri für deine „Gesamtstrecke“. Obwohl ich mir auch viel Mühe gebe komme ich an „ zweistellig“ nie ran. Aber letzten Endes geht es darum eigentlich nicht. Heute nach 3 Stunden sickenass nach Hause gekommen und im letzten Büchsenlicht noch 2 Bisse bekommen und verwandelt, das macht


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich liebe Hochwasser (in Maßen und wo niemand zu Schaden kommt)  wobei wir jetzt noch keins haben.  Ich glaube, ein Viertel meiner Fänge sind Hochwasserfänge. Läuft. Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage bringen…PS: Fisch auf Bild 2 wurde entnommen, bevor jemand mir sagt, dass die Fische ( zu Recht) so nicht abzulegen sind.


----------



## Zmann (30. Dezember 2021)

Heute gab es noch einen Jahresabschluss Moppel mit 42cm der wie immer wieder in sein Element durfte...in diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## spike999 (31. Dezember 2021)

Jahresabschluss


----------



## Carphunter87 (31. Dezember 2021)

Auch mein Jahresabschluss ist geglückt. 1 von 3. Dazu unzählige Bisse versemmelt bzw. wurde nur der Schaufelschwanz attackiert


----------



## Mefourlauber (31. Dezember 2021)

Nach meinen letzten HW-Fängen heute eine glatte Nullnummer. Das der Vollständigkeit halber, da man ja auch die andere Seite der Medaille zeigen muss. Die Strömung und das Treibgut waren heute nicht fangförderlich.
Allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!


----------



## Trollwut (31. Dezember 2021)

Nach drei kompletten Angeltagen ohne Bisse konnte ich jetzt endlich bei dem Gewässer scheinbar eine Gesetzmäßigkeit ableiten. Die Forelle sollte eigentlich ein Forellenfresser werden. Biss war trotzdem gut.


----------



## tegro (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues an alle
Hier zum Start von 2022
Mfg
Alex


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Gewinner aus dem Dezember:

Aalzheimer
Eisenkneter
Zmann

Glückwunsch! Meldet euch mit eurer Anschrift + E-Mail bei mir via Unterhaltung.


*Zum neuen Thread für 2022 kommt hier hier:





						Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum
					

Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum    Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard! Und wie gehabt verlosen wir JEDEN MONAT Preise von Quantum.    Wie könnt ihr gewinnen?  Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



*


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2022)

Super, vielen Dank. Da freue ich mich  
Glückwunsch auch an die Mitgewinner und danke an alle die den Thread Jahr für Jahr mit tollen Bildern füttern.


----------



## Zmann (3. Januar 2022)

Klasse das freut mich auch,vielen Dank!


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2022)

Gratuliere Aalzheimer  ... du räumst ja ganz schön ab


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Gratuliere Aalzheimer  ... du räumst ja ganz schön ab


In der Tat keinen Grund zur Beschwerde  
Ne ernsthaft, das war echt super


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (4. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues!
Endlich ist 2022, somit gilt meine Rheinkarte und ich darf endlich anfangen zu angeln.
Mein erster Wurf in meinem Angelleben, brachte mir auch direkt einen super Fang.

Ein kapitaler Astaal!





Spaß beiseite, ich hoffe, dass ich bald hier auch ein richtiges Foto posten kann und wünsche euch schon einmal ein fangreiches neues Jahr!


----------

